# Java won't install - possibly virus?



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi again 
I have a *big* problem, i use java *a lot*, 
since i'm learning java programming and play a lot of java games.
Here's the issue:
A while ago i tried installing the newest java jre update,
but the installer wouldn't start (it downloaded the installer, i hit install, and nothing), i also tried the full installer, but that wouldn't start at all. (windows says it didn't install correctly... go figure)
I then tried removing all older java versions, etc. with these programs:
JavaRa
Windows Installer Cleanup Utility
-
It worked, no errors whatsoever, but when i then ask JavaRa to check the installed java version,
it says i have "Java JRE version: 6.0.170.4" which is weird, since i'm pretty sure i uninstalled it (?)
Web-based java games and .jar files don't run, however Minecraft (a java based game with it's own launcher) works perfectly fine! Again, you'd expect it not to...
If i go into add/remove programs, there is nothing containing "java", "jre", or "sun".
-
I have tried several java installers, every single one failed:
"chromeinstall-6u23.exe"
"jre-6u23-windows-i586-iftw.exe"
"jre-6u23-windows-i586-s.exe"
Again, none worked, and still don't. 
They just close without any error message, sometimes windows pops up saying "'This program may not have installed correctly"
-
I believe this *may* be virus-related but i am unsure and i have tried a lot of different virus scanners*, no viruses are detected. 
*like MBAM, Avast! free edition, AVG Free, HJT, etc.
-
Here is my JavaRa log:


> JavaRa 1.16 Removal Log.
> 
> Report follows after line.
> 
> ...


I have been struggling with this problem for months now, and i believe java is really screwed up on my pc...
[(Insert epic drama here) I just want to install java, is that too much to ask?! ]
I really hope someone can help me with this problem, cause as you can see, it's a pain in the youknowwhat D:
Thank you!
-MickeyXD


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

sorry for bumping and sorry if i'm being impatient but i really need help with this :-/


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

:-(


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

Anything? I'm desperate... 

EDIT: i tried searching for 'java' in C:\Windows, there were 4 results; java.exe, javaw.exe, javaws.exe, and the folder 'Sun' (which was empty, its subfolders were too)
I moved those to a backup folder and tried running minecraft again, and, guess what? it's still working.
I moved them back now, and java _still_ wont install... 
AARGH! THE ANNOYANCE! D:


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya MickeyXD,

Please proceed as follows :-

*Step 1*

Download







TFC to your desktop, from either of the following links
*Link 1*
*Link 2*

 Make sure any open work is saved. TFC will close all open application windows.
 Double-click TFC.exe to run the program.
 If prompted, click "Yes" to reboot.
TFC will automatically close any open programs, let it run uninterrupted. It shouldn't take longer take a couple of minutes, and may only take a few seconds. Only if needed will you be prompted to reboot.

*Step 2*

Download







from any of the following links and save to your Desktop:

*Link 1*
*Link 2*
*Link 3*


 Double click on the icon to run it. Vista and Windows 7 users right click and select Run as Administrator. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
 In the lower right corner, checkmark "LOP Check" and checkmark "Purity Check".
 Under the Custom Scan box paste this in

```
netsvcs
      drivers32
      %SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.*
      %systemroot%\*. /mp /s
      CREATERESTOREPOINT
      %systemroot%\System32\config\*.sav
      HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU
      HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Install|LastSuccessTime /rs
```

 Click the *Run Scan* button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
 When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. OTL.Txt and Extras.Txt. These are saved in the same location as OTL.
 Please copy (Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy) the contents of these files, one at a time, and post them in your reply

Copy and paste OTL Txt and ExtrasTxt in your reply.

Kevin


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

TFC.exe caused a BSOD 
lol its the first one i've ever had in my 2 years of using this pc ;D

This is the bsod error report:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1043

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	f4
BCP1:	00000006
BCP2:	88BF4030
BCP3:	88B9FEAC
BCP4:	836390B0
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\030211-48048-01.dmp
C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-106408-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

-----

I'll try again and see if it works now (probably not)

EDIT: My bad, it works now, i still had chrome open with your instructions... oops 

Here's the log (don't think you need it but oh well):

Getting user folders.

Stopping running processes.

Emptying Temp folders.

User: All Users

User: Classic .NET AppPool
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 67 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 41620 bytes

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 56502 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: User1
->Temp folder emptied: 849692052 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 32790590 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 179321 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 46918948 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 6174276 bytes
->Opera cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 127960 bytes

User: User2
->Temp folder emptied: 3472128 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 3138320 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 48285516 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 83246410 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 6154 bytes

User: Public
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 4 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 1114112 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 18432 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 3213727 bytes

Emptying RecycleBin. Do not interrupt.

RecycleBin emptied: 189364314 bytes
Process complete!

Total Files Cleaned = 1.209,00 mb
---
Oh, and my scroll wheel doesn't seem to work in chrome right now...


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

That is very strange, it only removes temp files etc, Leave TFC and just run OTL,


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

Extras.txt:

OTL Extras logfile created on: 2-3-2011 22:21:03 - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.22.2 Folder = C:\Users\MickeyXD\Downloads
Home Premium Edition (Version = 6.1.7600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.7600.16385)
Locale: 00000413 | Country: Netherlands | Language: NLD | Date Format: d-M-yyyy

3,00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2,00 Gb Available Physical Memory | 67,00% Memory free
6,00 Gb Paging File | 5,00 Gb Available in Paging File | 81,00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): c:\pagefile.sys 0 0l:\pagefile.sys 6144 12288 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 235,08 Gb Total Space | 25,37 Gb Free Space | 10,79% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive L: | 931,16 Gb Total Space | 532,48 Gb Free Space | 57,19% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive S: | 50,00 Gb Total Space | 41,67 Gb Free Space | 83,33% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: SNUFFIE | User Name: MickeyXD | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
.hlp [@ = hlpfile] -- C:\Windows\winhlp32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Shell Spawning ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%* (Microsoft Corporation)
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
hlpfile [open] -- %SystemRoot%\winhlp32.exe %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [Bridge] -- C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Bridge CS5\Bridge.exe "%L" (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [git_gui] -- "C:\Program Files\Git\bin\wish.exe" "C:\Program Files\Git\libexec\git-core\git-gui" "--working-dir" "%1" (ActiveState Corporation)
Directory [git_shell] -- wscript "C:\Program Files\Git\Git Bash.vbs" "%1"
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"cval" = 1
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]
"VistaSp1" = Reg Error: Unknown registry data type -- File not found
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"AntiSpywareOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc\Vol]

========== System Restore Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SystemRestore]
"DisableSR" = 0

========== Firewall Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\DomainProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\PublicProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"C:\Program Files\Subagames\ACE Online\Launcher.atm" = C:\Program Files\Subagames\ACE Online\Launcher.atm:Enabled:GameExe2
"C:\Program Files\Subagames\ACE Online\Res-Voip\SCVoIP.exe" = C:\Program Files\Subagames\ACE Online\Res-Voip\SCVoIP.exe:Enabled:GameVoIP

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{121634B0-2F4B-11D3-ADA3-00C04F52DD52}" = Windows Installer Clean Up
"{19BFDA5D-1FE2-4F25-97F9-1A79DD04EE20}" = Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 3.1
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{32939827-d8e5-470a-b126-870db3c69fdf}" = Python 2.7.1
"{3B9D1BC9-B8FE-4CD8-945F-A72897E904B6}" = Soluto
"{45235788-142C-44BE-8A4D-DDE9A84492E5}" = AGEIA PhysX v7.09.13
"{46C045BF-2B3F-4BC4-8E4C-00E0CF8BD9DB}" = Adobe AIR
"{7476636B-7B1A-0606-B8A9-B9B70C810CDD}" = Kubik
"{837B34E3-7C30-493C-8F6A-2B0F04E2912C}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}" = Microsoft Silverlight
"{A49F249F-0C91-497F-86DF-B2585E8E76B7}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{A892C5E6-B04D-4CAB-95DA-A52038B97B01}" = Terragen 2 Deep Edition
"{ACECA503-1053-42D6-BAE4-13691CB5D7D3}_is1" = Fast Folder Eraser 1.2
"{BEE64C14-BEF1-4610-8A68-A16EAA47B882}" = Futuremark SystemInfo
"{C40C3C3D-97CF-44B5-836C-766E374464B3}" = 3DMark Vantage
"{CC9F26F6-EBBF-42D4-BFD8-344F02990304}" = Red Giant Holomatrix 32 bit
"{D1345EF1-9655-47C0-BB35-6DC2BD0A2826}" = Trapcode Particular 32 bit
"{F1000000-0001-0000-0000-074957833700}" = ABBYY FineReader 10 Professional Edition
"Adobe AIR" = Adobe AIR
"Adobe Flash Player Plugin" = Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
"Akamai" = Akamai NetSession Interface
"AMP Font Viewer" = AMP Font Viewer
"AutoHotkey" = AutoHotkey 1.0.92.02
"avast5" = avast! Free Antivirus
"Badge Editor" = Badge Editor
"Fontographer 5 Demo_is1" = FontLab Fontographer 5 Demo
"gamesport" = Kubik
"InstallShield_{CC9F26F6-EBBF-42D4-BFD8-344F02990304}" = Red Giant Holomatrix 32 bit
"InstallShield_{D1345EF1-9655-47C0-BB35-6DC2BD0A2826}" = Trapcode Particular 32 bit
"Magic Bullet Looks" = Magic Bullet Looks
"Magicka_is1" = Magicka
"NaturalMotion endorphin_is1" = NaturalMotion endorphin 2.7.1
"numpy-py2.7" = Python 2.7 numpy-1.5.1
"Perfect Uninstaller_is1" = Perfect Uninstaller v6.3.3.8
"PunkBusterSvc" = PunkBuster Services
"Red Giant Text Anarchy" = Red Giant Text Anarchy
"Red Giant ToonIt" = Red Giant ToonIt
"SpeedFan" = SpeedFan (remove only)
"Trapcode Form" = Trapcode Form
"Trapcode Lux" = Trapcode Lux
"Trapcode SoundKeys" = Trapcode SoundKeys
"Winamp" = Winamp

========== HKEY_CURRENT_USER Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"BitTorrent DNA" = DNA
"Dropbox" = Dropbox
"Google Chrome" = Google Chrome
"IMVU Avatar chat client software BETA" = IMVU Avatar Chat Software
"UnityWebPlayer" = Unity Web Player

========== Last 10 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 1-7-2010 15:04:28 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002
Description = The program Explorer.EXE version 6.1.7600.16450 stopped interacting
with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available,
check the problem history in the Action Center control panel. Process ID: 1170 Start
Time: 01cb194f88874b89 Termination Time: 60000 Application Path: C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE

Report
Id: 45c4dc08-8543-11df-a23d-005056c00008

Error - 1-7-2010 15:25:44 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 1-7-2010 15:26:03 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000
Description = Faulting application name: ePowerTray.exe, version: 4.1.3013.0, time
stamp: 0x49e597c8 Faulting module name: ePowerTray.exe, version: 4.1.3013.0, time
stamp: 0x49e597c8 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0000c0c6 Faulting process
id: 0xa9c Faulting application start time: 0x01cb195314eb619c Faulting application
path: C:\Program Files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerTray.exe
Faulting
module path: C:\Program Files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerTray.exe
Report
Id: 7c469c4d-8546-11df-b401-005056c00008

Error - 1-7-2010 15:53:53 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000
Description = Faulting application name: Explorer.EXE, version: 6.1.7600.16450, 
time stamp: 0x4aeba271 Faulting module name: TosBtShell.dll_unloaded, version: 0.0.0.0,
time stamp: 0x4255ebc9 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x04905ee5 Faulting
process id: 0xbb4 Faulting application start time: 0x01cb195308e54ec4 Faulting application
path: C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE Faulting module path: TosBtShell.dll Report Id: 5fc1f7eb-854a-11df-b401-005056c00008

Error - 1-7-2010 16:06:14 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 1-7-2010 16:06:20 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000
Description = Faulting application name: ePowerTray.exe, version: 4.1.3013.0, time
stamp: 0x49e597c8 Faulting module name: ePowerTray.exe, version: 4.1.3013.0, time
stamp: 0x49e597c8 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0000c0c6 Faulting process
id: 0x124c Faulting application start time: 0x01cb1958c067bba7 Faulting application
path: C:\Program Files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerTray.exe
Faulting
module path: C:\Program Files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerTray.exe
Report
Id: 1ccdda31-854c-11df-944a-005056c00008

Error - 1-7-2010 17:21:24 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000
Description = Faulting application name: Explorer.EXE, version: 6.1.7600.16450, 
time stamp: 0x4aeba271 Faulting module name: TosBtShell.dll_unloaded, version: 0.0.0.0,
time stamp: 0x4255ebc9 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x04a35ee5 Faulting
process id: 0xed4 Faulting application start time: 0x01cb1958b9432af1 Faulting application
path: C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE Faulting module path: TosBtShell.dll Report Id: 999db501-8556-11df-944a-005056c00008

Error - 2-7-2010 4:16:10 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 2-7-2010 4:16:14 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000
Description = Faulting application name: ePowerTray.exe, version: 4.1.3013.0, time
stamp: 0x49e597c8 Faulting module name: ePowerTray.exe, version: 4.1.3013.0, time
stamp: 0x49e597c8 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0000c0c6 Faulting process
id: 0x12ac Faulting application start time: 0x01cb19beb9b7a25f Faulting application
path: C:\Program Files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerTray.exe
Faulting
module path: C:\Program Files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerTray.exe
Report
Id: 144cdf02-85b2-11df-a30c-005056c00008

Error - 2-7-2010 6:13:15 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000
Description = Faulting application name: Explorer.EXE, version: 6.1.7600.16450, 
time stamp: 0x4aeba271 Faulting module name: TosBtShell.dll_unloaded, version: 0.0.0.0,
time stamp: 0x4255ebc9 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x059c5ee5 Faulting
process id: 0xe8c Faulting application start time: 0x01cb19beaee3de89 Faulting application
path: C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE Faulting module path: TosBtShell.dll Report Id: 6d3f8e80-85c2-11df-a30c-005056c00008

[ Media Center Events ]
Error - 1-7-2010 7:47:27 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = 1:47:26 PM - Error connecting to the internet. 1:47:26 PM - Unable
to contact server..

Error - 4-7-2010 5:27:20 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = 11:27:20 AM - Error connecting to the internet. 11:27:20 AM - Unable
to contact server..

Error - 4-7-2010 5:27:34 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = 11:27:25 AM - Error connecting to the internet. 11:27:25 AM - Unable
to contact server..

Error - 4-7-2010 6:27:47 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = 12:27:47 PM - Error connecting to the internet. 12:27:47 PM - Unable
to contact server..

Error - 4-7-2010 6:27:57 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = 12:27:52 PM - Error connecting to the internet. 12:27:52 PM - Unable
to contact server..

Error - 4-7-2010 7:28:08 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = 1:28:08 PM - Error connecting to the internet. 1:28:08 PM - Unable
to contact server..

Error - 4-7-2010 7:28:13 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = 1:28:13 PM - Error connecting to the internet. 1:28:13 PM - Unable
to contact server..

Error - 4-7-2010 8:28:24 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = 2:28:24 PM - Error connecting to the internet. 2:28:24 PM - Unable
to contact server..

Error - 4-7-2010 8:28:30 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = 2:28:29 PM - Error connecting to the internet. 2:28:29 PM - Unable
to contact server..

Error - 23-7-2010 3:18:14 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = 9:18:08 AM - Failed to retrieve SportsV2 (Error: The underlying connection
was closed: Could not establish trust relationship for the SSL/TLS secure channel.)

[ System Events ]
Error - 2-3-2011 17:07:09 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = EventLog | ID = 6008
Description = The previous system shutdown at 10:05:44 PM on ?3/?2/?2011 was unexpected.

Error - 2-3-2011 17:07:14 | Computer Name = SNUFFIE | Source = BugCheck | ID = 1001
Description =

Error - 2-3-2011 17:07:24 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7009
Description = A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the HsfXAudioService
service to connect.

Error - 2-3-2011 17:07:24 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description = The HsfXAudioService service failed to start due to the following 
error: %%1053

Error - 2-3-2011 17:07:25 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General | ID = 5
Description =

Error - 2-3-2011 17:08:15 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = WMPNetworkSvc | ID = 866321
Description =

Error - 2-3-2011 17:08:15 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = WMPNetworkSvc | ID = 866317
Description =

Error - 2-3-2011 17:08:15 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = WMPNetworkSvc | ID = 866321
Description =

Error - 2-3-2011 17:08:15 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = WMPNetworkSvc | ID = 866317
Description =

Error - 2-3-2011 17:11:42 | Computer Name = Snuffie | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7034
Description = The AMD External Events Utility service terminated unexpectedly. 
It has done this 1 time(s).

< End of report >


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

OTL.txt:

OTL logfile created on: 2-3-2011 22:21:03 - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.22.2 Folder = C:\Users\MickeyXD\Downloads
Home Premium Edition (Version = 6.1.7600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.7600.16385)
Locale: 00000413 | Country: Netherlands | Language: NLD | Date Format: d-M-yyyy

3,00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2,00 Gb Available Physical Memory | 67,00% Memory free
6,00 Gb Paging File | 5,00 Gb Available in Paging File | 81,00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): c:\pagefile.sys 0 0l:\pagefile.sys 6144 12288 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 235,08 Gb Total Space | 25,37 Gb Free Space | 10,79% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive L: | 931,16 Gb Total Space | 532,48 Gb Free Space | 57,19% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive S: | 50,00 Gb Total Space | 41,67 Gb Free Space | 83,33% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: SNUFFIE | User Name: MickeyXD | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2011-03-02 22:16:21 | 000,581,120 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Downloads\OTL.exe
PRC - [2011-01-13 09:47:34 | 003,396,624 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
PRC - [2011-01-13 09:47:33 | 000,040,384 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
PRC - [2010-12-06 08:31:48 | 001,238,408 | ---- | M] (LogMeIn Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2.exe
PRC - [2010-08-04 02:51:36 | 000,380,928 | ---- | M] (AMD) -- C:\Windows\System32\atieclxx.exe
PRC - [2010-06-03 10:13:04 | 001,540,096 | ---- | M] (Reprise Software Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\GenArts\rlm\rlm.exe
PRC - [2009-10-31 07:00:51 | 002,614,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe
PRC - [2009-10-20 00:11:52 | 000,616,712 | ---- | M] (http://tortoisesvn.net) -- C:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TSVNCache.exe
PRC - [2009-07-14 02:14:15 | 000,271,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\conhost.exe
PRC - [2009-05-27 03:27:04 | 029,262,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\DAODB\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
PRC - [2009-04-15 15:17:58 | 000,703,008 | ---- | M] (Acer Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerSvc.exe
PRC - [2009-04-15 15:17:56 | 000,453,152 | ---- | M] (Acer Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerEvent.exe
PRC - [2009-03-12 16:36:24 | 000,086,016 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max 2010\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax2010_32server.exe
PRC - [2009-03-10 08:53:02 | 000,044,800 | ---- | M] (NewTech Infosystems, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\Packard Bell MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe

========== Modules (SafeList) ==========

MOD - [2011-03-02 22:16:21 | 000,581,120 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Downloads\OTL.exe
MOD - [2011-01-13 09:47:35 | 000,189,728 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\snxhk.dll
MOD - [2010-08-21 06:21:32 | 001,680,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16661_none_420fe3fa2b8113bd\comctl32.dll
MOD - [2009-04-15 15:18:26 | 000,215,584 | ---- | M] (Acer Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\SysHook.dll

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (npggsvc)
SRV - [2011-02-09 12:46:26 | 000,407,336 | ---- | M] (Valve Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe -- (Steam Client Service)
SRV - [2011-01-26 07:03:40 | 000,308,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\inetsrv\ftpsvc.dll -- (ftpsvc)
SRV - [2011-01-13 09:47:33 | 000,040,384 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe -- (avast! Antivirus)
SRV - [2011-01-05 09:58:49 | 003,129,432 | ---- | M] () [On_Demand | Stopped] -- c:\Program Files\Common Files\Akamai\netsession_win_dbc0250.dll -- (Akamai)
SRV - [2010-12-06 08:31:48 | 001,238,408 | ---- | M] (LogMeIn Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2.exe -- (Hamachi2Svc)
SRV - [2010-11-01 20:59:46 | 000,331,296 | ---- | M] (Soluto) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Soluto\SolutoService.exe -- (SolutoService)
SRV - [2010-08-24 10:38:18 | 000,092,008 | ---- | M] (TomTom) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMEService.exe -- (TomTomHOMEService)
SRV - [2010-08-04 02:51:10 | 000,176,128 | ---- | M] (AMD) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\atiesrxx.exe -- (AMD External Events Utility)
SRV - [2010-07-25 16:14:28 | 000,120,152 | ---- | M] (WeFi) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\WeFi\WefiEngSvc.exe -- (WefiEngSvc)
SRV - [2010-07-22 19:07:05 | 000,814,344 | ---- | M] (ABBYY) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\ABBYY\FineReader\10.00\Licensing\PE\NetworkLicenseServer.exe -- (ABBYY.Licensing.FineReader.Professional.10.0)
SRV - [2010-06-13 10:38:06 | 001,343,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Unknown | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe -- (WatAdminSvc)
SRV - [2010-06-03 10:13:04 | 001,540,096 | ---- | M] (Reprise Software Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\GenArts\rlm\rlm.exe -- (RLM-GenArts)
SRV - [2010-06-02 22:16:18 | 001,052,676 | ---- | M] (NCH Software) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\NCH Software\BroadCam\broadcam.exe -- (BroadCamService)
SRV - [2010-02-19 12:37:14 | 000,517,096 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe -- (SwitchBoard)
SRV - [2010-02-11 12:42:32 | 000,172,328 | ---- | M] (TeamViewer GmbH) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\Version5\TeamViewer_Service.exe -- (TeamViewer5)
SRV - [2010-01-22 21:13:24 | 000,395,824 | ---- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\vmnat.exe -- (VMware NAT Service)
SRV - [2010-01-22 21:13:02 | 000,334,384 | ---- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\vmnetdhcp.exe -- (VMnetDHCP)
SRV - [2010-01-22 21:12:46 | 000,113,200 | ---- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Workstation\vmware-authd.exe -- (VMAuthdService)
SRV - [2010-01-22 20:00:48 | 000,563,760 | ---- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\VMware\USB\vmware-usbarbitrator.exe -- (VMUSBArbService)
SRV - [2009-12-15 21:07:16 | 000,025,832 | ---- | M] (BioWare) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Dragon Age\bin_ship\daupdatersvc.service.exe -- (DAUpdaterSvc)
SRV - [2009-10-25 17:10:46 | 000,655,624 | ---- | M] (Acresso Software Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe -- (FLEXnet Licensing Service)
SRV - [2009-10-12 13:32:24 | 000,191,024 | ---- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Workstation\vmware-ufad.exe -- (ufad-ws60)
SRV - [2009-07-14 02:16:13 | 000,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\sensrsvc.dll -- (SensrSvc)
SRV - [2009-07-14 02:15:41 | 000,680,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2009-07-14 02:15:31 | 000,396,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\inetsrv\iisw3adm.dll -- (WAS)
SRV - [2009-07-14 02:15:31 | 000,396,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\inetsrv\iisw3adm.dll -- (W3SVC)
SRV - [2009-07-14 02:14:53 | 000,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\inetsrv\apphostsvc.dll -- (AppHostSvc)
SRV - [2009-07-14 02:14:48 | 000,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\inetsrv\WMSvc.exe -- (WMSVC)
SRV - [2009-07-14 02:14:21 | 000,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe -- (IISADMIN)
SRV - [2009-05-27 03:27:04 | 029,262,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\DAODB\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe -- (MSSQL$BWDATOOLSET) SQL Server (BWDATOOLSET)
SRV - [2009-04-30 10:23:26 | 000,090,112 | ---- | M] () [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Sony Ericsson PC Suite\SupServ.exe -- (OMSI download service)
SRV - [2009-04-15 15:17:58 | 000,703,008 | ---- | M] (Acer Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerSvc.exe -- (ePowerSvc)
SRV - [2009-03-12 16:36:24 | 000,086,016 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max 2010\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax2010_32server.exe -- (mi-raysat_3dsmax2010_32)
SRV - [2009-03-10 08:53:02 | 000,044,800 | ---- | M] (NewTech Infosystems, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\Packard Bell MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe -- (NTI IScheduleSvc)
SRV - [2008-11-03 12:37:58 | 000,410,624 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\XAudio32.dll -- (HsfXAudioService)
SRV - [2008-06-09 23:06:30 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] (How2 Studios) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\ISP Monitor\ISPMonitorSrv.exe -- (ISPMonitorSrv)
SRV - [2007-09-11 08:45:04 | 000,124,832 | ---- | M] () [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 6.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe -- (AdobeActiveFileMonitor6.0)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - [2011-01-13 09:41:16 | 000,294,608 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswSP.sys -- (aswSP)
DRV - [2011-01-13 09:40:16 | 000,047,440 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswTdi.sys -- (aswTdi)
DRV - [2011-01-13 09:37:30 | 000,023,632 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswRdr.sys -- (aswRdr)
DRV - [2011-01-13 09:37:19 | 000,051,280 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [File_System | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys -- (aswMonFlt)
DRV - [2011-01-13 09:37:09 | 000,017,744 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [File_System | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys -- (aswFsBlk)
DRV - [2010-11-01 20:50:32 | 000,181,704 | ---- | M] (Soluto LTD.) [File_System | Boot | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\PCGenFAM.sys -- (PCGenFAM)
DRV - [2010-08-04 03:21:42 | 006,096,384 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atikmdag.sys -- (atikmdag)
DRV - [2010-08-04 03:21:42 | 006,096,384 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atikmdag.sys -- (amdkmdag)
DRV - [2010-08-04 02:15:28 | 000,214,016 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atikmpag.sys -- (amdkmdap)
DRV - [2010-07-02 09:56:43 | 000,009,216 | ---- | M] () [File_System | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SE_Filter.sys -- (se_filter)
DRV - [2010-06-03 15:09:58 | 000,281,760 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atksgt.sys -- (atksgt)
DRV - [2010-06-03 15:09:58 | 000,025,888 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lirsgt.sys -- (lirsgt)
DRV - [2010-02-11 17:33:05 | 000,691,696 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys -- (sptd)
DRV - [2010-01-22 21:14:16 | 000,026,288 | ---- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmnetuserif.sys -- (VMnetuserif)
DRV - [2010-01-22 21:14:14 | 000,023,216 | ---- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VMkbd.sys -- (vmkbd)
DRV - [2010-01-22 21:14:12 | 000,854,192 | ---- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmx86.sys -- (vmx86)
DRV - [2010-01-22 21:14:12 | 000,070,704 | ---- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmci.sys -- (vmci)
DRV - [2010-01-22 20:00:42 | 000,032,304 | ---- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hcmon.sys -- (hcmon)
DRV - [2010-01-22 16:13:00 | 000,036,400 | R--- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmnetbridge.sys -- (VMnetBridge)
DRV - [2010-01-22 16:13:00 | 000,031,280 | ---- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmusb.sys -- (vmusb)
DRV - [2010-01-22 16:13:00 | 000,016,560 | ---- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmnetadapter.sys -- (VMnetAdapter)
DRV - [2009-12-01 15:49:54 | 000,034,384 | ---- | M] (Screaming Bee LLC) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ScreamingBAudio.sys -- (SCREAMINGBDRIVER)
DRV - [2009-10-12 13:31:52 | 000,022,448 | ---- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Workstation\vstor2-ws60.sys -- (vstor2-ws60)
DRV - [2009-10-05 16:31:50 | 001,221,632 | ---- | M] (Atheros Communications, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\athr.sys -- (athr)
DRV - [2009-09-23 09:41:58 | 000,026,176 | -H-- | M] (LogMeIn, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hamachi.sys -- (hamachi)
DRV - [2009-07-27 03:43:18 | 000,058,908 | ---- | M] (PowerISO Computing, Inc.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\scdemu.sys -- (SCDEmu)
DRV - [2009-07-14 00:51:11 | 000,034,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\winusb.sys -- (WinUsb)
DRV - [2009-07-13 23:02:49 | 000,229,888 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\k57nd60x.sys -- (k57nd60x) Broadcom NetLink (TM)
DRV - [2009-06-24 17:23:12 | 000,159,776 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RtHDMIV.sys -- (RTHDMIAzAudService)
DRV - [2008-11-03 12:32:20 | 000,008,704 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\XAudio32.sys -- (XAudio)
DRV - [2008-06-01 08:13:10 | 000,034,064 | ---- | M] (CACE Technologies) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\npf.sys -- (npf)
DRV - [2008-05-16 10:33:14 | 000,115,752 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\s0016unic.sys -- (s0016unic) Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB Ethernet Emulation SEMC0016 (WDM)
DRV - [2008-05-16 10:33:14 | 000,025,512 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\s0016nd5.sys -- (s0016nd5) Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB Ethernet Emulation SEMC0016 (NDIS)
DRV - [2008-05-16 10:33:14 | 000,015,016 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\s0016mdfl.sys -- (s0016mdfl)
DRV - [2008-05-16 10:33:12 | 000,120,744 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\s0016mdm.sys -- (s0016mdm)
DRV - [2008-05-16 10:33:12 | 000,114,216 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\s0016mgmt.sys -- (s0016mgmt) Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB WMC Device Management Drivers (WDM)
DRV - [2008-05-16 10:33:12 | 000,110,632 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\s0016obex.sys -- (s0016obex)
DRV - [2008-05-16 10:33:12 | 000,089,256 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\s0016bus.sys -- (s0016bus) Sony Ericsson Device 0016 driver (WDM)
DRV - [2008-02-04 14:52:20 | 000,186,592 | ---- | M] (Jungo) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\windrvr6.sys -- (WinDriver6)
DRV - [2007-06-29 13:47:34 | 000,034,304 | ---- | M] (AMD, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AmdLLD.sys -- (AmdLLD)
DRV - [2007-04-03 12:57:54 | 000,099,080 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\s116unic.sys -- (s116unic) Sony Ericsson Device 116 USB Ethernet Emulation SEMC116 (WDM)
DRV - [2007-04-03 12:57:52 | 000,098,696 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\s116obex.sys -- (s116obex)
DRV - [2007-04-03 12:57:52 | 000,023,176 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\s116nd5.sys -- (s116nd5) Sony Ericsson Device 116 USB Ethernet Emulation SEMC116 (NDIS)
DRV - [2007-04-03 12:57:50 | 000,100,488 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\s116mgmt.sys -- (s116mgmt) Sony Ericsson Device 116 USB WMC Device Management Drivers (WDM)
DRV - [2007-04-03 12:57:48 | 000,108,680 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\s116mdm.sys -- (s116mdm)
DRV - [2007-04-03 12:57:48 | 000,015,112 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\s116mdfl.sys -- (s116mdfl)
DRV - [2007-04-03 12:57:42 | 000,083,336 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\s116bus.sys -- (s116bus) Sony Ericsson Device 116 driver (WDM)
DRV - [2007-01-26 00:45:02 | 000,006,784 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\whfltr2k.sys -- (whfltr2k)
DRV - [2006-09-24 14:28:46 | 000,005,248 | ---- | M] (Windows (R) 2000 DDK provider) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\speedfan.sys -- (speedfan)
DRV - [2005-03-30 11:42:54 | 000,047,230 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Tosporte.sys -- (tosporte)
DRV - [2004-10-04 09:33:02 | 000,062,799 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tosrfcom.sys -- (Tosrfcom)
DRV - [1996-04-03 20:33:26 | 000,005,248 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\giveio.sys -- (giveio)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://homepage.packardbell.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACPW&l=0413&s=2&o=vp32&d=1009&m=easynote_lj65
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant =

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = 
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchDefaultBranded = 1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://homepage.packardbell.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACPW&l=0413&s=2&o=vp32&d=1009&m=easynote_lj65
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,StartPageCache = 1
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {01A8CA0A-4C96-465b-A49B-65C46FAD54F9}:6.0
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: [email protected]:5.0.31.0
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {d5bc46d8-67c7-11dc-8c1d-0097498c2b7a}:1.0.0.1
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {03651b2d-eb7d-4be7-af1b-dc0cd162dd54}:0.8.1
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {19503e42-ca3c-4c27-b1e2-9cdb2170ee34}:1.2.3
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}:0.8.20100408.6
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {888d99e7-e8b5-46a3-851e-1ec45da1e644}:4.0.0
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: [email protected]:0.6.8
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {53A03D43-5363-4669-8190-99061B2DEBA5}:1.3.7
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {AB2CE124-6272-4b12-94A9-7303C7397BD1}:4.2.0.5198
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {618D522B-652C-4e19-9194-048700B12ED6}:1.4
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {e968fc70-8f95-4ab9-9e79-304de2a71ee1}:0.7.2

FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{01A8CA0A-4C96-465b-A49B-65C46FAD54F9}: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Contribute CS5\Plugins\FirefoxPlugin\{01A8CA0A-4C96-465b-A49B-65C46FAD54F9} [2010-08-14 20:35:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.5.11\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2011-01-09 12:22:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.5.11\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2010-11-20 11:41:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.5.9\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2011-01-09 12:22:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.5.9\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2010-11-20 11:41:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2010-12-02 13:22:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions
[2010-12-02 13:22:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\[email protected]
[2010-09-04 10:24:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\[email protected]
[2011-01-27 17:58:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6n8zk8f0.default\extensions
[2010-02-20 19:48:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (ErrorZilla Plus) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6n8zk8f0.default\extensions\{03651b2d-eb7d-4be7-af1b-dc0cd162dd54}
[2010-11-13 15:21:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (FlashGot) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6n8zk8f0.default\extensions\{19503e42-ca3c-4c27-b1e2-9cdb2170ee34}
[2010-05-08 15:39:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6n8zk8f0.default\extensions\{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}
[2010-05-28 14:30:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (ScrapBook) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6n8zk8f0.default\extensions\{53A03D43-5363-4669-8190-99061B2DEBA5}
[2010-11-18 22:19:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Sothink SWF Catcher) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6n8zk8f0.default\extensions\{618D522B-652C-4e19-9194-048700B12ED6}
[2010-10-26 23:21:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (ReloadEvery) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6n8zk8f0.default\extensions\{888d99e7-e8b5-46a3-851e-1ec45da1e644}
[2010-04-14 05:45:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Greasemonkey) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6n8zk8f0.default\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}
[2010-08-26 21:41:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (User Agent Switcher) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6n8zk8f0.default\extensions\{e968fc70-8f95-4ab9-9e79-304de2a71ee1}
[2010-11-30 21:13:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Battlefield Heroes Updater) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6n8zk8f0.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2010-09-03 14:45:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Save Images) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6n8zk8f0.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2010-05-26 15:22:41 | 000,001,686 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6n8zk8f0.default\searchplugins\thepiratebayorg.xml
[2011-02-11 16:07:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2010-06-14 14:15:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Skype extension for Firefox) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{AB2CE124-6272-4b12-94A9-7303C7397BD1}
[2010-08-14 20:35:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Adobe Contribute Toolbar) -- C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ADOBE CONTRIBUTE CS5\PLUGINS\FIREFOXPLUGIN\{01A8CA0A-4C96-465B-A49B-65C46FAD54F9}
[2011-03-02 11:04:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\USERS\MICKEYXD\PROGRAM FILES\DNA
[2010-03-27 17:06:04 | 000,067,032 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npContribute.dll
[2009-07-03 00:34:44 | 000,083,376 | ---- | M] (NHN USA Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npijjiautoinstallpluginff.dll
[2009-08-17 07:42:14 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] (NHN USA Inc. ) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npijjiFFPlugin1.dll
[2010-11-18 22:18:18 | 000,001,892 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\bolcom-nl.xml
[2010-11-18 22:18:18 | 000,004,558 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\marktplaats-nl.xml
[2010-11-18 22:18:18 | 000,001,111 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\vandale-nl.xml
[2010-11-18 22:18:18 | 000,001,049 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\wikipedia-nl.xml
[2010-11-18 22:18:18 | 000,000,802 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\yahoo-nl.xml

O1 HOSTS File: ([2010-11-12 13:59:00 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (&Yahoo! Toolbar Helper) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (Skype add-on for Internet Explorer) - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O2 - BHO: (SingleInstance Class) - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll (Yahoo! Inc)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Yahoo! Toolbar) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Acer ePower Management] C:\Program Files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerTrayLauncher.exe (Acer Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeCS5ServiceManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [amd_dc_opt] C:\Program Files\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe (AMD)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [avast5] C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe (AVAST Software)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [DNS7reminder] C:\Program Files\Nuance\NaturallySpeaking10\Ereg\Ereg.exe (Nuance Communications, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ETDWare] C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe (ELAN Microelectronic Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [LManager] C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\LManager.exe (Dritek System Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [WheelMouse] C:\Advanced Wheel Mouse\wh_exec.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe (Nullsoft, Inc.)
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Xfire.lnk = S:\Program Files\Xfire\Xfire.exe (Xfire Inc.)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 255
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - C:\Windows\System32\GPhotos.scr (Google Inc.)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Sothink SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm ()
O9 - Extra Button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra Button: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm ()
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm ()
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000012 - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Workstation\vsocklib.dll (VMware, Inc.)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000013 - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Workstation\vsocklib.dll (VMware, Inc.)
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab (OnlineScanner Control)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_17-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_17)
O16 - DPF: {9122D757-5A4F-4768-82C5-B4171D8556A7} http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab (PhotoPickConvert Class)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_17-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_17)
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 62.179.104.196 213.46.228.196
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype-ie-addon-data {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: (C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GoogleDesktopNetwork3.dll) - File not found
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Program Files\Soluto\soluto.exe /userinit) - C:\Program Files\Soluto\soluto.exe (Soluto)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - C:\Windows\System32\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O24 - Desktop WallPaper: 
O24 - Desktop BackupWallPaper: 
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009-06-10 22:42:20 | 000,000,024 | ---- | M] () - C:\autoexec.bat -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *) - File not found
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*

NetSvcs: FastUserSwitchingCompatibility - File not found
NetSvcs: Ias - File not found
NetSvcs: Nla - File not found
NetSvcs: Ntmssvc - File not found
NetSvcs: NWCWorkstation - File not found
NetSvcs: Nwsapagent - File not found
NetSvcs: SRService - File not found
NetSvcs: WmdmPmSp - File not found
NetSvcs: LogonHours - File not found
NetSvcs: PCAudit - File not found
NetSvcs: helpsvc - File not found
NetSvcs: uploadmgr - File not found

Drivers32: msacm.ac3filter - C:\Windows\System32\ac3filter.acm ()
Drivers32: msacm.l3acm - C:\Windows\System32\l3codeca.acm (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS)
Drivers32: msacm.vorbis - C:\Windows\System32\vorbis.acm (HMS http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA012897/)
Drivers32: MSVideo8 - C:\Windows\System32\vfwwdm32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
Drivers32: vidc.cvid - C:\Windows\System32\iccvid.dll (Radius Inc.)
Drivers32: vidc.DIVX - C:\Windows\System32\DivX.dll (DivX, Inc.)
Drivers32: VIDC.FPS1 - C:\Windows\System32\frapsvid.dll (Beepa P/L)
Drivers32: vidc.i420 - C:\Windows\System32\i420vfw.dll (www.helixcommunity.org)
Drivers32: VIDC.VMnc - C:\Windows\System32\vmnc.dll (VMware, Inc.)
Drivers32: vidc.VP60 - C:\Windows\System32\vp6vfw.dll (On2.com)
Drivers32: vidc.VP61 - C:\Windows\System32\vp6vfw.dll (On2.com)
Drivers32: VIDC.X264 - C:\Windows\System32\x264vfw.dll ()
Drivers32: VIDC.XFR1 - C:\Windows\System32\xfcodec.dll ()
Drivers32: vidc.yv12 - C:\Windows\System32\yv12vfw.dll (www.helixcommunity.org)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2011-03-02 22:07:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\Minidump
[2011-03-02 21:24:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\Sun
[2011-03-02 21:23:57 | 000,149,280 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\Windows\System32\javaws.exe
[2011-03-02 21:23:57 | 000,145,184 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\Windows\System32\javaw.exe
[2011-03-02 21:23:57 | 000,145,184 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\Windows\System32\java.exe
[2011-03-02 21:21:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Desktop\javabackup
[2011-03-02 17:31:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\gamesport
[2011-03-02 17:30:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Kubik
[2011-03-02 14:59:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Futuremark
[2011-03-02 11:51:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Futuremark Shared
[2011-03-02 11:49:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Futuremark
[2011-03-02 11:49:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Futuremark
[2011-03-02 11:49:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\AGEIA
[2011-03-01 23:36:39 | 000,442,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\XpsPrint.dll
[2011-03-01 23:36:38 | 000,288,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
[2011-02-20 23:08:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\.idlerc
[2011-02-19 13:27:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Python27
[2011-02-19 00:11:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Badge Editor
[2011-02-19 00:11:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\BadgeEd
[2011-02-18 12:02:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Fontographer
[2011-02-18 12:02:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\FontLab
[2011-02-18 12:02:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\FontLab
[2011-02-18 12:02:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Documents\FontLab
[2011-02-18 12:02:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\FontLab
[2011-02-18 11:37:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\NoVirusThanks
[2011-02-16 16:56:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Trapcode Lux
[2011-02-16 16:54:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Red Giant ToonIt
[2011-02-16 16:52:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Trapcode SoundKeys
[2011-02-16 16:42:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Trapcode Form
[2011-02-16 15:00:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Winamp
[2011-02-16 15:00:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Winamp
[2011-02-16 15:00:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Winamp
[2011-02-16 12:21:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Red Giant Text Anarchy
[2011-02-14 13:05:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Installer Clean Up
[2011-02-14 13:04:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSECACHE
[2011-02-14 12:43:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Perfect Uninstaller
[2011-02-14 12:43:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Perfect Uninstaller
[2011-02-11 16:08:47 | 000,573,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\odbc32.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:36 | 001,170,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3d10warp.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:36 | 001,074,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\DWrite.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:36 | 000,739,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d2d1.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:36 | 000,218,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1core.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:35 | 001,495,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ExplorerFrame.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:35 | 000,135,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\XpsRasterService.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:34 | 000,161,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:32 | 002,329,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
[2011-02-11 16:08:26 | 000,599,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\msfeeds.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:25 | 000,606,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\mstime.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:25 | 000,381,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iedkcs32.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:25 | 000,185,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iepeers.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:25 | 000,064,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\msfeedsbs.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:24 | 001,638,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
[2011-02-11 16:08:24 | 000,386,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\html.iec
[2011-02-11 16:08:24 | 000,044,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\licmgr10.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:24 | 000,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\msfeedssync.exe
[2011-02-11 16:08:22 | 000,204,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\upnp.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:21 | 000,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\davclnt.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:20 | 000,294,400 | ---- | C] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\System32\atmfd.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:20 | 000,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\wscapi.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:20 | 000,034,304 | ---- | C] (Adobe Systems) -- C:\Windows\System32\atmlib.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:20 | 000,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\slwga.dll
[2011-02-11 16:08:10 | 003,957,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2011-02-11 16:08:10 | 003,901,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
[2011-02-11 16:07:59 | 000,716,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\jscript.dll
[2011-02-11 16:07:59 | 000,428,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\vbscript.dll
[2011-02-11 16:06:51 | 000,219,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
[2011-02-11 16:06:51 | 000,107,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\cdd.dll
[2011-02-11 14:14:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\ABBYY
[2011-02-11 14:10:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\ABBYY FineReader 10
[2011-02-11 14:09:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\ABBYY
[2011-02-11 14:08:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\ABBYY FineReader 10
[2011-02-11 14:08:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\ABBYY
[2011-02-11 14:08:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\ABBYY
[2011-02-11 11:41:15 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\CyberLink PowerDVD 8
[2011-02-09 19:58:54 | 000,181,704 | ---- | C] (Soluto LTD.) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PCGenFAM.sys
[2011-02-09 19:58:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Soluto
[2011-02-09 19:58:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Soluto
[2011-02-09 19:57:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Soluto
[2011-02-08 19:37:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Advanced JPEG Compressor
[2011-02-06 20:00:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Planetside Software
[2011-02-06 20:00:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\uk.co.planetside
[2011-02-06 19:54:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Planetside Software
[2011-02-06 19:54:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Planetside Software
[2011-02-02 12:58:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Desktop\AHK Magicka Spells
[2011-02-02 12:43:00 | 000,426,327 | ---- | C] (www.1HourSoftware.com) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Desktop\WhatColor.exe
[2011-02-02 12:32:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\AutoHotkey
[2011-02-02 12:32:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\AutoHotkey

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2011-03-02 22:14:55 | 000,011,120 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2011-03-02 22:14:55 | 000,011,120 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2011-03-02 22:07:00 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2011-03-02 22:06:40 | 2414,329,856 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2011-03-02 21:42:00 | 000,001,042 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2011-03-02 21:07:00 | 000,001,076 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000UA.job
[2011-03-02 17:31:00 | 000,000,773 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Kubik.lnk
[2011-03-02 11:51:57 | 000,001,147 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\3DMark Vantage.lnk
[2011-03-01 16:58:15 | 006,891,262 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Desktop\mcp29a with modloader.rar
[2011-02-28 18:21:14 | 000,000,069 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\NeroDigital.ini
[2011-02-28 14:20:26 | 000,001,480 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Documents\mcedit.ini
[2011-02-27 15:22:34 | 000,035,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2011-02-26 19:37:23 | 000,001,116 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Desktop\Plants VS Zombies.lnk
[2011-02-26 19:15:53 | 000,573,903 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Desktop\Plants VS Zombies Trainer.exe
[2011-02-26 02:19:32 | 000,041,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\xfcodec.dll
[2011-02-24 14:24:41 | 000,757,486 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2011-02-24 14:24:41 | 000,159,620 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2011-02-23 19:10:18 | 000,000,132 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Adobe PNG Format CS5 Prefs
[2011-02-22 22:59:58 | 000,139,080 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
[2011-02-22 22:59:24 | 000,270,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PnkBstrB.xtr
[2011-02-21 21:45:07 | 000,269,432 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Desktop\Minecraft.exe
[2011-02-21 11:08:11 | 000,270,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PnkBstrB.ex0
[2011-02-21 00:35:40 | 000,138,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\PnkBstrK.sys
[2011-02-19 19:57:16 | 000,002,915 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\SAS7_000.DAT
[2011-02-19 12:50:56 | 003,788,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2011-02-18 11:37:10 | 000,001,111 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Fast Folder Eraser.lnk
[2011-02-16 15:00:56 | 000,000,907 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Winamp.lnk
[2011-02-14 12:43:18 | 000,000,042 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AK083E209605E394C.lie
[2011-02-14 12:43:15 | 000,000,926 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Perfect Uninstaller.lnk
[2011-02-14 12:43:15 | 000,000,902 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Desktop\Perfect Uninstaller.lnk
[2011-02-11 16:00:35 | 000,001,038 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2011-02-10 15:05:07 | 000,001,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000Core.job
[2011-02-09 20:00:45 | 000,000,098 | ---- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.351.32.bc
[2011-02-09 13:33:59 | 000,000,132 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Adobe Targa Format CS5 Prefs
[2011-02-03 06:45:07 | 000,219,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
[2011-02-02 17:11:20 | 000,222,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\MpSigStub.exe
[2011-02-02 12:43:02 | 000,426,327 | ---- | M] (www.1HourSoftware.com) -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Desktop\WhatColor.exe
[2011-02-02 12:38:40 | 000,001,351 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Documents\AutoHotkey.ahk

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2011-03-02 17:31:00 | 000,000,785 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Kubik.lnk
[2011-03-02 17:31:00 | 000,000,773 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Kubik.lnk
[2011-03-02 11:51:57 | 000,001,147 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\3DMark Vantage.lnk
[2011-03-01 16:58:10 | 006,891,262 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Desktop\mcp29a with modloader.rar
[2011-02-26 19:37:23 | 000,001,116 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Desktop\Plants VS Zombies.lnk
[2011-02-26 19:15:52 | 000,573,903 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Desktop\Plants VS Zombies Trainer.exe
[2011-02-26 02:19:32 | 000,041,872 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\xfcodec.dll
[2011-02-18 11:37:10 | 000,001,111 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Fast Folder Eraser.lnk
[2011-02-16 15:00:56 | 000,000,907 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Winamp.lnk
[2011-02-14 13:05:41 | 000,002,869 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Install Clean Up.lnk
[2011-02-14 12:43:18 | 000,000,042 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AK083E209605E394C.lie
[2011-02-14 12:43:15 | 000,000,926 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Perfect Uninstaller.lnk
[2011-02-14 12:43:15 | 000,000,902 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Desktop\Perfect Uninstaller.lnk
[2011-02-09 20:00:45 | 000,000,098 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.351.32.bc
[2011-02-02 12:38:40 | 000,001,351 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\Documents\AutoHotkey.ahk
[2011-01-20 23:27:53 | 000,860,211 | --S- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\XSIFtk-3.6.2.1.dll
[2011-01-07 14:36:59 | 000,000,098 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\MSUTIL.INI
[2010-11-27 12:10:22 | 000,000,259 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\game.ini
[2010-11-18 23:06:10 | 000,267,195 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\debuggee.mdmp
[2010-11-12 12:59:08 | 000,256,512 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\PEV.exe
[2010-11-12 12:59:08 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\sed.exe
[2010-11-12 12:59:08 | 000,089,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\MBR.exe
[2010-11-12 12:59:08 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\grep.exe
[2010-11-12 12:59:08 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\zip.exe
[2010-10-14 01:36:44 | 000,179,263 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\xlive.dll.cat
[2010-10-04 12:59:43 | 000,000,025 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\popcinfot.dat
[2010-09-29 15:02:42 | 000,000,565 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\myMPQ.ini
[2010-09-25 14:42:44 | 000,000,024 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\ArbiAuth.ini
[2010-09-22 23:40:52 | 000,706,048 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\BCC7_Common_AE.dll
[2010-09-16 21:53:02 | 000,000,798 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\net.telestream.ustreamproducer.prefs.xml
[2010-09-05 15:33:02 | 000,516,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\VTFLib.dll
[2010-09-03 22:49:20 | 000,014,848 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FEC6_Common_AE.dll
[2010-08-21 19:46:10 | 000,000,287 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\vtmb.ini
[2010-08-14 16:37:30 | 000,019,408 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\BackupManager.list
[2010-07-02 09:56:43 | 000,009,216 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SE_Filter.sys
[2010-06-29 10:23:57 | 000,000,132 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Adobe GIF Format CS5 Prefs
[2010-06-22 23:26:56 | 000,000,083 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\X-Plane Installer.prf
[2010-06-16 14:22:56 | 000,219,348 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\atiicdxx.dat
[2010-06-15 23:28:54 | 000,002,857 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\atipblag.dat
[2010-06-14 14:17:42 | 000,000,056 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\ezsidmv.dat
[2010-06-04 10:39:01 | 000,000,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RTEQEX2.dat
[2010-06-04 10:39:01 | 000,000,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RTEQEX1.dat
[2010-06-04 10:39:01 | 000,000,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RTEQEX0.dat
[2010-06-03 11:49:09 | 000,000,132 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Adobe Targa Format CS5 Prefs
[2010-05-26 19:00:45 | 000,001,456 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Adobe Save for Web 12.0 Prefs
[2010-05-17 15:51:23 | 000,000,132 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Adobe PNG Format CS5 Prefs
[2010-05-15 23:15:24 | 000,000,132 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Adobe BMP Format CS5 Prefs
[2010-04-08 17:31:49 | 000,121,398 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\File Renamer - Basic Uninstaller.exe
[2010-03-22 15:56:43 | 000,000,036 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\housecall.guid.cache
[2010-02-28 16:17:48 | 003,284,480 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\x264vfw.dll
[2010-02-22 14:25:34 | 000,921,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\vorbisenc.dll
[2010-02-22 14:25:34 | 000,237,568 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\OggDS.dll
[2010-02-22 14:25:34 | 000,188,416 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\vorbis.dll
[2010-02-22 14:25:34 | 000,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\ogg.dll
[2010-02-22 14:20:20 | 000,022,782 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\UninstXviDDec.exe
[2010-02-16 18:45:50 | 000,000,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\fusioncache.dat
[2010-02-07 19:43:03 | 000,035,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2010-02-07 16:01:00 | 000,021,924 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\emptyregdb.dat
[2010-02-07 14:22:12 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ativpsrm.bin
[2010-02-04 20:29:28 | 000,027,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AVSredirect.dll
[2010-01-24 07:24:08 | 000,000,099 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\WirelessFTP.INI
[2010-01-22 08:14:56 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tosOBEX.INI
[2010-01-19 17:05:18 | 000,002,915 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\SAS7_000.DAT
[2010-01-04 19:34:07 | 000,015,944 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hitmanpro35.sys
[2010-01-02 15:36:55 | 002,427,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\pbsvc_heroes.exe
[2009-12-26 16:20:54 | 000,281,760 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atksgt.sys
[2009-12-26 16:20:13 | 000,025,888 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lirsgt.sys
[2009-11-30 12:37:41 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\nsreg.dat
[2009-11-16 15:14:14 | 000,524,288 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\RegisterDialog.dll
[2009-10-30 12:18:49 | 000,000,027 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ic.ini
[2009-10-25 17:22:26 | 001,970,176 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx9.dll
[2009-10-20 08:15:44 | 000,117,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\EhStorAuthn.dll
[2009-10-13 21:34:23 | 000,000,012 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\bthservsdp.dat
[2009-10-10 15:50:20 | 000,000,031 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\bluevoda.ini
[2009-10-05 19:20:22 | 000,139,080 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
[2009-10-05 19:20:22 | 000,138,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\PnkBstrK.sys
[2009-10-05 19:20:07 | 000,270,240 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PnkBstrB.exe
[2009-10-05 19:20:02 | 000,669,184 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\pbsvc.exe
[2009-10-05 19:20:02 | 000,075,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PnkBstrA.exe
[2009-10-05 07:49:23 | 000,173,292 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RTConvEQ.dat
[2009-10-05 07:49:23 | 000,001,016 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RtHdatEx.dat
[2009-10-05 07:49:23 | 000,000,008 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rtkhdaud.dat
[2009-10-04 17:51:46 | 000,000,069 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\NeroDigital.ini
[2009-08-03 15:07:42 | 000,403,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\OGACheckControl.dll
[2009-08-03 15:07:42 | 000,230,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\OGAEXEC.exe
[2009-07-14 05:57:37 | 000,067,584 | --S- | C] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2009-07-14 05:33:53 | 003,788,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2009-07-14 03:05:48 | 000,757,486 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2009-07-14 03:05:48 | 000,291,294 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfi009.dat
[2009-07-14 03:05:48 | 000,159,620 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2009-07-14 03:05:48 | 000,031,548 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfd009.dat
[2009-07-14 03:05:05 | 000,000,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\NOISE.DAT
[2009-07-14 03:04:11 | 000,215,943 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\dssec.dat
[2009-07-14 00:55:01 | 000,043,131 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\mib.bin
[2009-07-14 00:51:43 | 000,073,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\BthpanContextHandler.dll
[2009-07-14 00:42:10 | 000,064,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\BWContextHandler.dll
[2009-06-10 22:26:10 | 000,673,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\mlang.dat
[2009-04-29 10:14:02 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\BorisFX FEC XML.ini
[2009-04-29 10:14:02 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\BorisFX BCC XML.ini
[2009-04-09 13:50:14 | 000,262,144 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\MSL_All-DLL80_x86.dll
[2009-04-03 08:38:36 | 000,000,209 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ODBCINST.INI
[2009-02-18 17:55:22 | 000,294,912 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\ATIODE.exe
[2009-02-03 20:52:04 | 000,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\ATIODCLI.exe
[2008-10-23 13:58:22 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\BorisFX FEC6.ini
[2008-10-23 13:58:22 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\BorisFX BCC7.ini
[2008-10-07 08:13:22 | 000,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelTraditionalChinese.dll
[2008-10-07 08:13:20 | 000,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelSwedish.dll
[2008-10-07 08:13:20 | 000,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelSpanish.dll
[2008-10-07 08:13:20 | 000,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelSimplifiedChinese.dll
[2008-10-07 08:13:20 | 000,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelPortugese.dll
[2008-10-07 08:13:20 | 000,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelKorean.dll
[2008-10-07 08:13:20 | 000,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelJapanese.dll
[2008-10-07 08:13:20 | 000,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelGerman.dll
[2008-10-07 08:13:20 | 000,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelFrench.dll
[2008-09-16 10:49:00 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ScriptTO7.0.ini
[2008-09-16 10:49:00 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ScriptSP7.0.ini
[2008-09-16 10:49:00 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ScriptLD7.0.ini
[2008-09-16 10:49:00 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ScriptJS7.0.ini
[2008-09-16 10:49:00 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ScriptES7.0.ini
[2008-09-16 10:49:00 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ScriptEP7.0.ini
[2008-09-16 10:48:52 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ScriptET7.0.ini
[2008-09-05 15:46:54 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\BorisFEC6.ini
[2008-08-28 12:19:18 | 000,032,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\IsDRM.dll
[2008-08-28 12:16:00 | 000,544,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AudioConverter.dll
[2008-06-01 08:13:10 | 000,053,299 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\pthreadVC.dll
[2008-04-08 22:34:26 | 000,000,427 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\atipblup.dat
[2008-02-08 17:13:44 | 000,319,488 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LS3Renderer.dll
[2007-01-26 00:45:02 | 000,006,784 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\whfltr2k.sys
[2005-11-06 00:34:50 | 000,145,408 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\Lame.exe
[2005-05-17 21:37:10 | 000,076,800 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\Faac.exe
[2004-12-02 14:20:14 | 000,114,688 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\TosBtAcc.dll
[2004-09-22 09:09:06 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\TosCommAPI.dll
[2004-07-20 16:04:02 | 000,094,208 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\TosBtHcrpAPI.dll
[2004-01-15 13:43:28 | 000,114,688 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\TBTMonUI.dll
[2003-07-29 14:33:26 | 000,061,440 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\TosHidAPI.dll
[2002-07-19 17:48:22 | 000,157,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\OggEnc.exe
[1996-04-03 20:33:26 | 000,005,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\giveio.sys

========== LOP Check ==========

[2011-03-02 21:23:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft
[2011-01-31 20:20:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\AMPSoft
[2011-02-24 11:18:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Audacity
[2010-08-13 18:42:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Autodesk
[2010-08-22 21:42:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\AV Bros Puzzle Pro 3.0 DEMO
[2010-08-03 13:06:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Bioshock2
[2010-07-27 17:47:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\bizarre creations
[2010-12-15 12:08:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Blender Foundation
[2010-06-10 21:34:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Canneverbe Limited
[2010-06-12 22:01:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\chc.4875E02D9FB21EE389F73B8D1702B320485DF8CE.1
[2010-02-07 15:32:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\com.adobe.mauby.4875E02D9FB21EE389F73B8D1702B320485DF8CE.1
[2010-02-07 15:32:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\DAEMON Tools Lite
[2010-05-12 21:32:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\DAZ 3D
[2010-02-07 15:32:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\DisplayFusion
[2011-03-02 22:05:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\DNA
[2010-11-01 18:54:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Doctor Who
[2010-01-28 15:51:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Dragon Age Toolset
[2010-12-08 17:00:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox
[2010-06-30 19:43:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\ezNZB
[2011-02-18 12:03:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Fontographer
[2010-05-12 20:44:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Free Sound Recorder
[2010-02-07 15:32:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\FreeAudioPack
[2010-02-07 15:32:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\fretsonfire
[2011-03-02 17:31:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\gamesport
[2010-09-06 09:59:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Golly
[2010-04-14 19:53:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\GrabPro
[2010-10-01 13:18:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Guitar Pro 6
[2009-12-11 16:59:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\HeidiSQL
[2010-11-10 19:42:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Hi-Rez Studios
[2010-02-07 15:32:21 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\ijjigame
[2010-10-23 11:32:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\ImgBurn
[2010-09-04 12:00:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\IMVU
[2010-09-04 10:24:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\IMVUClient
[2010-03-06 01:46:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\ISP Monitor
[2010-02-07 15:32:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Lionhead Studios
[2010-02-07 22:02:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\LockHunter
[2010-12-13 15:34:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\LolClient
[2010-02-07 15:32:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\LuckaSoft
[2009-12-08 20:41:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Luxand
[2010-11-10 19:42:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\MilkShape 3D 1.x.x
[2010-04-13 18:52:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Morpheus Software
[2010-12-01 11:29:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mumble
[2010-02-07 15:32:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\My Battle for Middle-earth(tm) II Files
[2010-03-04 07:20:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\NCH Swift Sound
[2010-11-10 19:42:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Notepad++
[2010-03-14 16:49:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\nswb
[2010-02-07 15:32:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Nuance
[2010-02-07 15:32:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Opera
[2010-04-15 21:00:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Orbit
[2010-07-23 16:39:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\PACE Anti-Piracy
[2010-09-21 20:41:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Packard Bell
[2010-11-18 09:08:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\PE Explorer
[2011-02-06 20:00:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Planetside Software
[2010-07-02 12:43:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Process Hacker
[2010-02-19 22:21:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Red Alert 3
[2010-02-21 09:26:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Red Alert 3 Uprising
[2010-03-03 20:28:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Screaming Bee
[2010-10-28 18:49:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\SecondLife
[2010-06-09 22:01:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Seven Zip
[2010-08-15 12:30:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Sony
[2010-08-19 09:35:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\SPORE
[2011-02-20 00:33:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Spotify
[2010-02-07 15:32:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Subversion
[2010-05-01 19:55:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\TeamViewer
[2010-06-01 16:38:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\thriXXX
[2010-12-02 13:22:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\TomTom
[2010-05-07 17:42:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\TS3Client
[2010-04-06 08:07:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft
[2011-02-06 20:00:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\uk.co.planetside
[2010-10-02 20:27:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Unity
[2011-03-02 14:56:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2010-09-16 21:53:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Vara Software
[2010-09-04 11:25:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Vivox
[2010-10-25 17:08:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\WB Games
[2010-12-03 18:44:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Windows Live Writer
[2010-11-12 20:51:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\WinFF
[2010-09-16 21:53:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Wirecast
[2011-02-16 10:22:13 | 000,032,548 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Custom Scans ==========

< %SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.* >
[2010-05-23 00:26:10 | 000,001,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\.rnd
[2009-11-02 21:45:04 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\AdobeDebug.txt
[2009-06-10 22:42:20 | 000,000,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\autoexec.bat
[2011-01-08 16:18:22 | 000,005,162 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\BackupManager.list
[2010-04-10 14:20:42 | 000,004,286 | ---- | M] () -- C:\bla.ico
[2009-07-14 02:38:58 | 000,383,562 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\bootmgr
[2010-02-07 23:17:54 | 000,008,192 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\BOOTSECT.BAK
[2010-11-13 12:35:33 | 000,027,839 | ---- | M] () -- C:\ComboFix.txt
[2010-04-25 20:40:34 | 000,000,010 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\config.sys
[2011-03-02 22:06:40 | 2414,329,856 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2010-01-24 19:15:22 | 000,001,167 | ---- | M] () -- C:\ijjiFFPlugin.log
[2010-09-10 13:30:00 | 000,000,000 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\IO.SYS
[2011-03-02 20:32:33 | 000,041,627 | ---- | M] () -- C:\JavaRa.log
[2009-12-04 19:50:47 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\m23apdfj.tmp.X
[2010-09-10 13:30:00 | 000,000,000 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\MSDOS.SYS
[2010-02-07 09:23:35 | 000,003,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\netfxlog.txt
[2011-03-02 22:06:57 | 3219,107,840 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\pagefile.sys
[2009-10-05 07:49:53 | 000,002,865 | ---- | M] () -- C:\RHDSetup.log
[2010-09-25 11:25:20 | 000,001,250 | ---- | M] () -- C:\rkill.log

< %systemroot%\*. /mp /s >

< %systemroot%\System32\config\*.sav >

< HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU >

< HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Install|LastSuccessTime /rs >
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Install\\LastSuccessTime: 2011-03-01 22:49:48

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 152 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Temp:6900017D
@Alternate Data Stream - 143 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Temp:C8B8CEBD
@Alternate Data Stream - 1213 bytes -> C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Fkxq0ydzy8:9Wp6T8OcQikUjXzVKri5q
@Alternate Data Stream - 116 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Temp:F35A93AD
@Alternate Data Stream - 111 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TempFC5A2B2
@Alternate Data Stream - 1053 bytes -> C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Temp:gtAyqIoBWYeRXxCZlSQehxjJ9

< End of report >


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

I wanna thank you for your help so far, you're the only one that has replied to me :3
And where do you get all those useful little programs like OTL.exe and TFC.exe? (i mean is it just experience, that you know what every handy program does, 
or do you get teached that at the pc guru course 101? )

Every time i get helped here at techguy, there seems to be some sort of magical program that just works.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Can I see this log *C:\ComboFix.txt* Did you run Combofix yourself or were you helped?


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

kevinf80 said:


> Can I see this log *C:\ComboFix.txt* Did you run Combofix yourself or were you helped?


I was helped before, the combofix log was created when i had this problem, but for another purpose, so there may be some errors in there that i don't have currently.

If you want i could re-scan with combofix? (i do need the link in that case 'cause i don't have the file anymore)


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, just leave that for now....


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

kevinf80 said:


> OK, just leave that for now....


Alright... so what do i do now...?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Continue as follows :-

*Step 1*

Re-Run







by double left click, Vista and Widows 7 users right click and select Run as Administrator.

Under the







box at the bottom, paste in the following


```
:OTL
SRV - File not found [On_Demand | Stopped] -- -- (npggsvc)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - No CLSID value found.
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
@Alternate Data Stream - 152 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Temp:6900017D
@Alternate Data Stream - 143 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Temp:C8B8CEBD
@Alternate Data Stream - 1213 bytes -> C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Fkxq0ydzy8:9Wp6T8OcQikUjXzVKri5q
@Alternate Data Stream - 116 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Temp:F35A93AD
@Alternate Data Stream - 111 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TempFC5A2B2
@Alternate Data Stream - 1053 bytes -> C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Temp:gtAyqIoBWYeRXxCZlSQehxjJ9

:Services

:Reg

:Files
ipconfig /flushdns /c
C:\Windows\PEV.exe
C:\Windows\sed.exe
C:\Windows\MBR.exe
C:\Windows\grep.exe
C:\Windows\zip.exe
:Commands
[purity]
[resethosts]
[emptytemp]
[EMPTYFLASH]
[CREATERESTOREPOINT]
```

Then click







button at the top
Let the program run unhindered, reboot the PC when it is done
Post the log it produces in your next reply.

*Step 2*

Go *Here* and follow the instructions, see if Java will install.

One point of note, your C: Drive has only 10% free space, windows like 15% to work efficiently, you may want to move some of your data to create more fee space.....

Kevin


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

All processes killed
========== OTL ==========
Service npggsvc stopped successfully!
Service npggsvc deleted successfully!
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\VMApplet:/pagefile deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks\\{AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972}\ not found.
ADS C:\ProgramData\Temp:6900017D deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\Temp:C8B8CEBD deleted successfully.
ADS C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Fkxq0ydzy8:9Wp6T8OcQikUjXzVKri5q deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\Temp:F35A93AD deleted successfully.
Unable to delete ADS C:\ProgramData\TempFC5A2B2 .
ADS C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Temp:gtAyqIoBWYeRXxCZlSQehxjJ9 deleted successfully.
========== SERVICES/DRIVERS ==========
========== REGISTRY ==========
========== FILES ==========
< ipconfig /flushdns /c >
Windows IP Configuration
Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.
C:\Users\MickeyXD\Downloads\cmd.bat deleted successfully.
C:\Users\MickeyXD\Downloads\cmd.txt deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\PEV.exe moved successfully.
C:\Windows\sed.exe moved successfully.
C:\Windows\MBR.exe moved successfully.
C:\Windows\grep.exe moved successfully.
C:\Windows\zip.exe moved successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users

User: Classic .NET AppPool
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: MickeyXD
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 186481101 bytes
->Opera cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 2842 bytes

User: Pa & Ma
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 2228 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 0 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 178,00 mb

[EMPTYFLASH]

User: All Users

User: Classic .NET AppPool
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: MickeyXD
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Pa & Ma
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public

Total Flash Files Cleaned = 0,00 mb

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.22.2 log created on 03022011_234535

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
File move failed. C:\Windows\temp\_avast5_\Webshlock.txt scheduled to be moved on reboot.

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

I tried to install java using the instructions on that page, when i run the installer as administator i get to the first screen, i click 'Install', the window disappears, i watch task manager and after about 3 seconds the process disappears from task manager.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Can you try the installer from Safe Mode,


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

I tried running it in safe mode with networking.
It gets to the "Downloading installer..." screen and after that it closes (i also checked task manager)


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Proceed as follows :-

We will continue with ComboFix.exe. Please visit this webpage for download links, and instructions for running the tool:

*Combofix*

Don`t forget *Combofix* must be saved to your desktop, do not save to or run from anywhere else. *<--Very important*

Before saving Combofix to the Desktop re-name to Gotcha.exe as below:










Ensure you have *disabledyour Firewall and all anti virus and anti malware programs* so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix. *<---Very important*

Please include the *C:\ComboFix.txt* in your next reply for further review.

Examples of how to disable realtime protection available at the following link :-

*Disable realtime protection*

Note: Do not click combofix's window with your mouse while it's running. That action may cause it to stall.

*EXTRA NOTES*

 If Combofix detects any Rootkit/Bootkit activity on your system it will give a warning and prompt for a reboot, you must allow it to do so.
 If Combofix reboot's due to a rootkit, the screen may stay black for several minutes on reboot, this is normal
 If after running Combofix you receive any type of warning message about registry key's being listed for deletion when trying to open certain items, reboot the system and this will fix the issue (Those items will not be deleted)

Post the log in your next reply....


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

It's in dutch, i don't know why, OS is set to English (and installed as English), but i live in the Netherlands...

ComboFix 11-03-02.01 - MickeyXD 03-03-2011 0:40.3.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7600.0.1252.31.1033.18.3070.1920 [GMT 1:00]
Gestart vanuit: c:\users\MickeyXD\Desktop\Gotcha.exe
AV: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {C37D8F93-0602-E43C-40AA-47DAD597F308}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {781C6E77-2038-EBB2-7A1A-7CA8AE10B9B5}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Andere Verwijderingen )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

c:\dsgamemaker\DSGameMaker.exe

.
(((((((((((((((((((( Bestanden Gemaakt van 2011-02-02 to 2011-03-02 ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2011-03-02 23:56 . 2011-03-02 23:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\temp
2011-03-02 23:56 . 2011-03-02 23:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Public\AppData\Local\temp
2011-03-02 23:56 . 2011-03-02 23:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Pa & Ma\AppData\Local\temp
2011-03-02 23:56 . 2011-03-02 23:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2011-03-02 23:56 . 2011-03-02 23:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Classic .NET AppPool\AppData\Local\temp
2011-03-02 22:45 . 2011-03-02 22:45	--------	d-----w-	C:\_OTL
2011-03-02 20:24 . 2011-03-02 20:24	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\Sun
2011-03-02 16:31 . 2011-03-02 16:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\gamesport
2011-03-02 16:30 . 2011-03-02 16:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Kubik
2011-03-02 13:59 . 2011-03-02 13:59	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Futuremark
2011-03-02 10:51 . 2011-03-02 10:51	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Futuremark Shared
2011-03-02 10:49 . 2011-03-02 10:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Futuremark
2011-03-01 22:49 . 2011-02-11 06:54	5943120	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{0D3C7C28-978B-45E1-9C3A-0EDA754E0A97}\mpengine.dll
2011-03-01 22:49 . 2010-09-14 06:07	276992	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wcncsvc.dll
2011-03-01 22:36 . 2011-01-07 07:31	442880	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\XpsPrint.dll
2011-03-01 22:36 . 2011-01-07 07:31	288256	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2011-02-26 01:19 . 2011-02-26 01:19	41872	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\xfcodec.dll
2011-02-20 22:08 . 2011-02-20 22:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\.idlerc
2011-02-19 12:27 . 2011-02-19 12:28	--------	d-----w-	C:\Python27
2011-02-18 23:11 . 2011-02-18 23:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\BadgeEd
2011-02-18 11:02 . 2011-02-18 11:03	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Fontographer
2011-02-18 11:02 . 2011-02-18 11:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\FontLab
2011-02-18 11:02 . 2011-02-18 11:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\FontLab
2011-02-18 10:37 . 2011-02-18 10:37	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\NoVirusThanks
2011-02-16 14:00 . 2011-02-16 16:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Winamp
2011-02-16 14:00 . 2011-02-16 14:01	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Winamp
2011-02-14 12:05 . 2011-02-14 12:05	3584	----a-r-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{121634B0-2F4B-11D3-ADA3-00C04F52DD52}\Icon386ED4E3.exe
2011-02-14 12:05 . 2011-02-14 12:05	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Windows Installer Clean Up
2011-02-14 12:04 . 2011-02-14 12:04	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\MSECACHE
2011-02-14 11:43 . 2011-02-14 11:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Perfect Uninstaller
2011-02-11 15:07 . 2011-01-05 05:37	428032	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2011-02-11 15:06 . 2011-02-03 05:45	219008	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
2011-02-11 15:06 . 2010-11-02 04:46	728448	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
2011-02-11 15:06 . 2010-11-02 04:23	107520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cdd.dll
2011-02-11 13:14 . 2011-02-11 13:14	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\ABBYY
2011-02-11 13:09 . 2011-02-11 13:09	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\ABBYY
2011-02-11 13:08 . 2011-02-11 13:12	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\ABBYY FineReader 10
2011-02-11 13:08 . 2011-02-11 13:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\ABBYY
2011-02-11 13:08 . 2011-02-11 13:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\ABBYY
2011-02-09 18:58 . 2010-11-01 19:50	181704	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\PCGenFAM.sys
2011-02-09 18:58 . 2011-02-09 18:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Soluto
2011-02-09 18:57 . 2011-02-11 10:42	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Soluto
2011-02-08 18:37 . 2011-02-08 18:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Advanced JPEG Compressor
2011-02-06 19:00 . 2011-02-06 19:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Planetside Software
2011-02-06 19:00 . 2011-02-06 19:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\uk.co.planetside
2011-02-06 18:54 . 2011-02-06 18:54	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Planetside Software
2011-02-02 11:32 . 2011-02-02 11:32	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\AutoHotkey

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Rapport ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-02-22 21:59 . 2009-10-05 18:20	139080	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
2011-02-22 21:59 . 2010-01-02 22:16	270240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.xtr
2011-02-22 21:59 . 2009-10-05 18:20	270240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
2011-02-21 10:08 . 2009-10-05 18:20	270240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.ex0
2011-02-20 23:35 . 2009-10-05 18:20	138056	----a-w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\PnkBstrK.sys
2011-02-20 23:35 . 2009-10-05 18:20	75136	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
2011-02-02 16:11 . 2010-01-03 02:10	222080	------w-	c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2011-01-13 08:47 . 2010-09-25 16:08	188216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2011-01-13 08:41 . 2010-09-25 16:09	294608	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2011-01-13 08:40 . 2010-09-25 16:09	47440	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2011-01-13 08:37 . 2010-09-25 16:09	23632	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
2011-01-13 08:37 . 2010-09-25 16:09	51280	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2011-01-13 08:37 . 2010-09-25 16:09	17744	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2010-12-31 20:06 . 2010-09-25 16:08	38848	----a-w-	c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2006-05-03 10:06	163328	--sh--r-	c:\windows\System32\flvDX.dll
2007-02-21 11:47	31232	--sh--r-	c:\windows\System32\msfDX.dll
2008-03-16 13:30	216064	--sh--r-	c:\windows\System32\nbDX.dll
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Opstartpunten )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Nota* lege verwijzingen & legitieme standaard verwijzingen worden niet getoond 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\1TortoiseNormal]
@="{C5994560-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994560-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\2TortoiseModified]
@="{C5994561-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994561-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\3TortoiseConflict]
@="{C5994562-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994562-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\4TortoiseLocked]
@="{C5994563-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994563-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\5TortoiseReadOnly]
@="{C5994564-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994564-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\6TortoiseDeleted]
@="{C5994565-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994565-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\7TortoiseAdded]
@="{C5994566-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994566-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\8TortoiseIgnored]
@="{C5994567-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994567-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\9TortoiseUnversioned]
@="{C5994568-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994568-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2009-12-09 01:19	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.13.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2009-12-09 01:19	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.13.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2009-12-09 01:19	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.13.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Acer ePower Management"="c:\program files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerTrayLauncher.exe" [2009-04-15 440864]
"AdobeCS4ServiceManager"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" [2008-08-14 611712]
"DNS7reminder"="c:\program files\Nuance\NaturallySpeaking10\Ereg\Ereg.exe" [2007-04-16 259624]
"WheelMouse"="c:\advanc~1\wh_exec.exe" [2007-10-13 98304]
"ETDWare"="c:\program files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe" [2009-10-01 499584]
"LManager"="c:\program files\Launch Manager\LManager.exe" [2009-08-18 1157640]
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe" [2010-03-06 500208]
"AdobeCS5ServiceManager"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" [2010-07-22 402432]
"SwitchBoard"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe" [2010-02-19 517096]
"amd_dc_opt"="c:\program files\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe" [2008-07-22 77824]
"Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)"="c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" [2010-04-29 1090952]
"avast5"="c:\program files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" [2011-01-13 3396624]
"WinampAgent"="c:\program files\Winamp\winampa.exe" [2010-12-09 74752]

c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Xfire.lnk - s:\program files\Xfire\Xfire.exe [2011-2-26 3502992]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux1"=wdmaud.drv

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MSIServer]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\SolutoService]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe ARM]
2010-09-20 22:07	932288	----a-r-	c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Reader Speed Launcher]
2010-09-23 03:47	35760	----a-w-	c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\BackupManagerTray]
2009-03-10 07:53	250624	----a-w-	c:\program files\NewTech Infosystems\Packard Bell MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Camera Assistant Software]
2009-02-24 16:00	630784	----a-w-	c:\program files\Video Web Camera\traybar.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\DAEMON Tools Lite]
2010-04-01 09:16	357696	----a-w-	c:\program files\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\DisplayFusion]
2009-10-14 11:52	631984	----a-w-	s:\program files\DisplayFusion\DisplayFusion.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Google Update]
2009-10-12 16:29	133104	----atw-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ISPMonitor]
2010-02-28 12:54	423536	----a-w-	c:\program files\ISP Monitor\isp.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\LogMeIn Hamachi Ui]
2010-12-06 07:31	1910152	----a-w-	c:\program files\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2-ui.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Sidebar]
2009-07-14 01:14	1173504	----a-w-	c:\program files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Skype]
2010-05-13 14:12	26192168	----a-r-	c:\program files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Sony Ericsson PC Suite]
2009-11-20 08:17	434176	----a-w-	c:\program files\Sony Ericsson\Sony Ericsson PC Suite\SEPCSuite.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\uTorrent]
2010-08-12 20:24	327472	----a-w-	s:\program files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\VeohPlugin]
2010-02-22 22:52	2633976	----a-w-	c:\program files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\veohwebplayer.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\vmware-tray]
2010-01-22 20:13	129584	----a-w-	c:\program files\VMware\VMware Workstation\vmware-tray.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\setup\disabledrunkeys]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun

R0 PCGenFAM;PCGenFAM;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\PCGenFAM.sys [2010-11-01 181704]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 HsfXAudioService;HsfXAudioService;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe [2009-07-14 20992]
R2 mi-raysat_3dsmax2010_32;mental ray 3.7 Satellite for Autodesk 3ds Max 2010 32-bit 32-bit;c:\program files\Autodesk\3ds Max 2010\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax2010_32server.exe [2009-03-12 86016]
R2 SolutoService;Soluto PCGenome Core Service;c:\program files\Soluto\SolutoService.exe [2010-11-01 331296]
R3 ABBYY.Licensing.FineReader.Professional.10.0;ABBYY FineReader 10 PE Licensing Service;c:\program files\Common Files\ABBYY\FineReader\10.00\Licensing\PE\NetworkLicenseServer.exe [2010-07-22 814344]
R3 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe [2009-07-14 20992]
R3 BroadCamService;BroadCam Video Streaming Server;c:\program files\NCH Software\BroadCam\broadcam.exe [2010-06-02 1052676]
R3 cpuz130;cpuz130;c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Temp\cpuz130\cpuz_x32.sys [x]
R3 DAUpdaterSvc;Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater;c:\program files\Dragon Age\bin_ship\DAUpdaterSvc.Service.exe [2009-12-15 25832]
R3 ETD;ELAN PS/2 Port Input Device;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ETD.sys [2009-09-29 91648]
R3 gupdate;Google Updateservice (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-07 135664]
R3 ISPMonitorSrv;ISP Monitor;c:\program files\ISP Monitor\ISPMonitorSrv.exe [2008-06-09 36864]
R3 MEMSWEEP2;MEMSWEEP2;c:\windows\system32\58F9.tmp [x]
R3 OMSI download service;Sony Ericsson OMSI download service;c:\program files\Sony Ericsson\Sony Ericsson PC Suite\SupServ.exe [2009-04-30 90112]
R3 s0016bus;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 driver (WDM);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016bus.sys [2008-05-16 89256]
R3 s0016mdfl;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB WMC Modem Filter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016mdfl.sys [2008-05-16 15016]
R3 s0016mdm;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB WMC Modem Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016mdm.sys [2008-05-16 120744]
R3 s0016mgmt;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB WMC Device Management Drivers (WDM);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016mgmt.sys [2008-05-16 114216]
R3 s0016nd5;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB Ethernet Emulation SEMC0016 (NDIS);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016nd5.sys [2008-05-16 25512]
R3 s0016obex;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB WMC OBEX Interface;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016obex.sys [2008-05-16 110632]
R3 s0016unic;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB Ethernet Emulation SEMC0016 (WDM);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016unic.sys [2008-05-16 115752]
R3 SCREAMINGBDRIVER;Screaming Bee Audio;c:\windows\system32\drivers\ScreamingBAudio.sys [2009-12-01 34384]
R3 se_filter;System Explorer Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\SE_Filter.sys [2010-07-02 9216]
R3 SwitchBoard;SwitchBoard;c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-02-19 517096]
R3 TomTomHOMEService;TomTomHOMEService;c:\program files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMEService.exe [2010-08-24 92008]
R3 VMUSBArbService;VMware USB Arbitration Service;c:\program files\Common Files\VMware\USB\vmware-usbarbitrator.exe [2010-01-22 563760]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2010-06-13 1343400]
R3 WefiEngSvc;WeFi Engine Service;c:\program files\WeFi\WefiEngSvc.exe [2010-07-25 120152]
R3 WMSVC;Web Management Service;c:\windows\system32\inetsrv\wmsvc.exe [2009-07-14 9728]
S0 sptd;sptd;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys [2010-02-11 691696]
S1 aswSP;aswSP; [x]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [2009-07-13 48128]
S2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [2010-08-04 176128]
S2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk; [x]
S2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [2011-01-13 51280]
S2 ePowerSvc;Acer ePower Service;c:\program files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerSvc.exe [2009-04-15 703008]
S2 ftpsvc;Microsoft FTP Service;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe [2009-07-14 20992]
S2 Hamachi2Svc;LogMeIn Hamachi 2.0 Tunneling Engine;c:\program files\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2.exe [2010-12-06 1238408]
S2 MSSQL$BWDATOOLSET;SQL Server (BWDATOOLSET);c:\program files\DAODB\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe [2009-05-27 29262680]
S2 npf;NetGroup Packet Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\npf.sys [2008-06-01 34064]
S2 NTI IScheduleSvc;NTI IScheduleSvc;c:\program files\NewTech Infosystems\Packard Bell MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe [2009-03-10 44800]
S2 RLM-GenArts;RLM-GenArts;c:\program files\GenArts\rlm\rlm.exe [2010-06-03 1540096]
S2 vmci;VMware vmci;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\vmci.sys [2010-01-22 70704]
S3 amdkmdag;amdkmdag;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys [2010-08-04 6096384]
S3 amdkmdap;amdkmdap;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys [2010-08-04 214016]
S3 k57nd60x;Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60x.sys [2009-07-13 229888]
S3 TeamViewer5;TeamViewer 5;c:\program files\TeamViewer\Version5\TeamViewer_Service.exe [2010-02-11 172328]
S3 whfltr2k;WheelMouse USB Lower Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\whfltr2k.sys [2007-01-25 6784]

--- Andere Services/Drivers In Geheugen ---

*Deregistered* - AvgRkx86
*Deregistered* - AvgTdiX

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
Akamai	REG_MULTI_SZ Akamai
ftpsvc	REG_MULTI_SZ ftpsvc
iissvcs	REG_MULTI_SZ w3svc was
apphost	REG_MULTI_SZ apphostsvc
.
Inhoud van de 'Gedeelde Taken' map

2011-02-11 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-07 17:15]

2011-03-02 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-07 17:15]

2011-02-10 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000Core.job
- c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-10-12 16:29]

2011-03-02 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000UA.job
- c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-10-12 16:29]
.
.
------- Bijkomende Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://homepage.packardbell.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACPW&l=0413&s=2&o=vp32&d=1009&m=easynote_lj65
mStart Page = hxxp://homepage.packardbell.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACPW&l=0413&s=2&o=vp32&d=1009&m=easynote_lj65
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search/?q=%s
IE: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - c:\windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Sothink SWF Catcher - c:\program files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
LSP: c:\program files\VMware\VMware Workstation\vsocklib.dll
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6n8zk8f0.default\
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Ext: Skype extension for Firefox: {AB2CE124-6272-4b12-94A9-7303C7397BD1} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{AB2CE124-6272-4b12-94A9-7303C7397BD1}
FF - Ext: ErrorZilla Plus: {03651b2d-eb7d-4be7-af1b-dc0cd162dd54} - %profile%\extensions\{03651b2d-eb7d-4be7-af1b-dc0cd162dd54}
FF - Ext: FlashGot: {19503e42-ca3c-4c27-b1e2-9cdb2170ee34} - %profile%\extensions\{19503e42-ca3c-4c27-b1e2-9cdb2170ee34}
FF - Ext: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - %profile%\extensions\{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}
FF - Ext: Greasemonkey: {e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781} - %profile%\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}
FF - Ext: ScrapBook: {53A03D43-5363-4669-8190-99061B2DEBA5} - %profile%\extensions\{53A03D43-5363-4669-8190-99061B2DEBA5}
FF - Ext: Save Images: [email protected] - %profile%\extensions\[email protected]
FF - Ext: User Agent Switcher: {e968fc70-8f95-4ab9-9e79-304de2a71ee1} - %profile%\extensions\{e968fc70-8f95-4ab9-9e79-304de2a71ee1}
FF - Ext: ReloadEvery: {888d99e7-e8b5-46a3-851e-1ec45da1e644} - %profile%\extensions\{888d99e7-e8b5-46a3-851e-1ec45da1e644}
FF - Ext: Sothink SWF Catcher: {618D522B-652C-4e19-9194-048700B12ED6} - %profile%\extensions\{618D522B-652C-4e19-9194-048700B12ED6}
FF - Ext: Battlefield Heroes Updater: [email protected] - %profile%\extensions\[email protected]
FF - Ext: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension
FF - Ext: Adobe Contribute Toolbar: {01A8CA0A-4C96-465b-A49B-65C46FAD54F9} - c:\program files\Adobe\Adobe Contribute CS5\Plugins\FirefoxPlugin\{01A8CA0A-4C96-465b-A49B-65C46FAD54F9}
.
- - - - ORPHANS VERWIJDERD - - - -

HKLM-Run-SynTPEnh - %ProgramFiles%\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
MSConfigStartUp-a-squared - c:\program files\A-SQUARED ANTI-MALWARE\a2guard.exe
MSConfigStartUp-Google Desktop Search - c:\program files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
MSConfigStartUp-swg - c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\MEMSWEEP2]
"ImagePath"="\??\c:\windows\system32\58F9.tmp"
.
--------------------- VERGRENDELDE REGISTER SLEUTELS ---------------------

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.eml\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"Progid"="WindowsLiveMail.Email.1"

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.vcf\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"Progid"="WindowsLiveMail.VCard.1"

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000\Software\SecuROM\License information*]
"datasecu"=hex:2a,c8,d4,b0,ba,fe,12,f6,d1,66,25,4e,10,31,e1,be,f9,d7,61,db,9c,
ca,bf,f9,f9,1f,ea,0f,1c,d9,75,16,25,16,c6,85,fc,66,97,96,04,7a,2d,b5,49,37,\
"rkeysecu"=hex:fc,c0,7e,17,05,7d,fc,b5,1a,af,54,29,89,3b,60,32

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Voltooingstijd: 2011-03-03 01:00:30
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-03-03 00:00
ComboFix2.txt 2010-11-13 11:35
ComboFix3.txt 2010-11-12 13:06

Pre-Run: 26.938.781.696 bytes free
Post-Run: 26.869.501.952 bytes free

- - End Of File - - 2A9A2A70B35AFD852475C3EA5AEFCD25

...My scroll wheel still isn't working... 
Oh, and why did it remove DSGameMaker? that was some nice software D:
I'm off to bed now, i'm tired as hell and i have a headache, but tomorrow (actually today, it's 1:07 am now) i'll be back.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya MickeyXD,

Regarding your mouse wheel, is this related program that you installed for mouse? *O4 - HKLM..\Run: [WheelMouse] C:\Advanced Wheel Mouse\wh_exec.exe ()* 
Next,

1. Close any open browsers.

2. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.

3. Open *notepad* and copy/paste the text in the Codebox below into it:


```
KillAll::

DeQuarantine::
c:\dsgamemaker\DSGameMaker.exe

File::
c:\windows\system32\58F9.tmp
Driver::
MEMSWEEP2
RegLock::
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.eml\UserC hoice]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"Progid"="WindowsLiveMail.Email.1"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
```
Save this as *CFScript.txt*, and as Type: *All Files* [(*.*)[/b] in the same location as ComboFix.exe



















Refering to the picture above, drag CFScript into ComboFix.exe

When finished, it shall produce a log for you at *C:\ComboFix.txt* which I will require in your next reply.

Next,

Download *CKScanner* from *here*

*Important :* Save it to your desktop.

Doubleclick CKScanner.exe and click *Search For Files*.
After a very short time, when the cursor hourglass disappears, click *Save List To File*.
A message box will verify that the file is saved.
Double-click the *CKFiles.txt* icon on your desktop and copy/paste the contents in your next reply.

Next,

*Upload a File to Virustotal*
Please visit *Virustotal*

 Click the *Browse...* button
 Navigate to the file *c:\dsgamemaker\DSGameMaker.exe*
 Click the *Open* button
 Click the *Send* button
 If you get a message saying File has already been analyzed: click Reanalyze file now
 Copy and paste the results back here please.
 Repeat the above steps for the following files
*C:\Advanced Wheel Mouse\wh_exec.exe*

Post logs from Combofix, CKScanner and VirusTotal in next reply,

Kevin


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

Combofix:

ComboFix 11-03-02.01 - MickeyXD 03-03-2011 9:28.4.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7600.0.1252.31.1033.18.3070.1874 [GMT 1:00]
Gestart vanuit: c:\users\MickeyXD\Desktop\Gotcha.exe
gebruikte Opdracht switches :: c:\users\MickeyXD\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {C37D8F93-0602-E43C-40AA-47DAD597F308}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {781C6E77-2038-EBB2-7A1A-7CA8AE10B9B5}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}

FILE ::
"c:\windows\system32\58F9.tmp"
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Andere Verwijderingen )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

-------\Service_MEMSWEEP2

(((((((((((((((((((( Bestanden Gemaakt van 2011-02-03 to 2011-03-03 ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2011-03-03 08:49 . 2011-03-03 08:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Public\AppData\Local\temp
2011-03-03 08:49 . 2011-03-03 08:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Pa & Ma\AppData\Local\temp
2011-03-03 08:49 . 2011-03-03 08:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2011-03-03 08:49 . 2011-03-03 08:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Classic .NET AppPool\AppData\Local\temp
2011-03-03 00:00 . 2011-03-03 08:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\temp
2011-03-02 22:45 . 2011-03-02 22:45	--------	d-----w-	C:\_OTL
2011-03-02 20:24 . 2011-03-02 20:24	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\Sun
2011-03-02 16:31 . 2011-03-02 16:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\gamesport
2011-03-02 16:30 . 2011-03-02 16:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Kubik
2011-03-02 13:59 . 2011-03-02 13:59	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Futuremark
2011-03-02 10:51 . 2011-03-02 10:51	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Futuremark Shared
2011-03-02 10:49 . 2011-03-02 10:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Futuremark
2011-03-01 22:49 . 2011-02-11 06:54	5943120	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{0D3C7C28-978B-45E1-9C3A-0EDA754E0A97}\mpengine.dll
2011-03-01 22:49 . 2010-09-14 06:07	276992	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wcncsvc.dll
2011-03-01 22:36 . 2011-01-07 07:31	442880	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\XpsPrint.dll
2011-03-01 22:36 . 2011-01-07 07:31	288256	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2011-02-26 01:19 . 2011-02-26 01:19	41872	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\xfcodec.dll
2011-02-20 22:08 . 2011-02-20 22:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\.idlerc
2011-02-19 12:27 . 2011-02-19 12:28	--------	d-----w-	C:\Python27
2011-02-18 23:11 . 2011-02-18 23:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\BadgeEd
2011-02-18 11:02 . 2011-02-18 11:03	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Fontographer
2011-02-18 11:02 . 2011-02-18 11:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\FontLab
2011-02-18 11:02 . 2011-02-18 11:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\FontLab
2011-02-18 10:37 . 2011-02-18 10:37	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\NoVirusThanks
2011-02-16 14:00 . 2011-02-16 16:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Winamp
2011-02-16 14:00 . 2011-02-16 14:01	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Winamp
2011-02-14 12:05 . 2011-02-14 12:05	3584	----a-r-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{121634B0-2F4B-11D3-ADA3-00C04F52DD52}\Icon386ED4E3.exe
2011-02-14 12:05 . 2011-02-14 12:05	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Windows Installer Clean Up
2011-02-14 12:04 . 2011-02-14 12:04	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\MSECACHE
2011-02-14 11:43 . 2011-02-14 11:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Perfect Uninstaller
2011-02-11 15:07 . 2011-01-05 05:37	428032	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2011-02-11 15:06 . 2011-02-03 05:45	219008	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
2011-02-11 15:06 . 2010-11-02 04:46	728448	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
2011-02-11 15:06 . 2010-11-02 04:23	107520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cdd.dll
2011-02-11 13:14 . 2011-02-11 13:14	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\ABBYY
2011-02-11 13:09 . 2011-02-11 13:09	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\ABBYY
2011-02-11 13:08 . 2011-02-11 13:12	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\ABBYY FineReader 10
2011-02-11 13:08 . 2011-02-11 13:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\ABBYY
2011-02-11 13:08 . 2011-02-11 13:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\ABBYY
2011-02-09 18:58 . 2010-11-01 19:50	181704	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\PCGenFAM.sys
2011-02-09 18:58 . 2011-02-09 18:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Soluto
2011-02-09 18:57 . 2011-02-11 10:42	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Soluto
2011-02-08 18:37 . 2011-02-08 18:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Advanced JPEG Compressor
2011-02-06 19:00 . 2011-02-06 19:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Planetside Software
2011-02-06 19:00 . 2011-02-06 19:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\uk.co.planetside
2011-02-06 18:54 . 2011-02-06 18:54	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Planetside Software
2011-02-02 11:32 . 2011-02-02 11:32	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\AutoHotkey

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Rapport ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-02-22 21:59 . 2009-10-05 18:20	139080	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
2011-02-22 21:59 . 2010-01-02 22:16	270240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.xtr
2011-02-22 21:59 . 2009-10-05 18:20	270240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
2011-02-21 10:08 . 2009-10-05 18:20	270240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.ex0
2011-02-20 23:35 . 2009-10-05 18:20	138056	----a-w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\PnkBstrK.sys
2011-02-20 23:35 . 2009-10-05 18:20	75136	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
2011-02-02 16:11 . 2010-01-03 02:10	222080	------w-	c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2011-01-13 08:47 . 2010-09-25 16:08	188216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2011-01-13 08:41 . 2010-09-25 16:09	294608	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2011-01-13 08:40 . 2010-09-25 16:09	47440	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2011-01-13 08:37 . 2010-09-25 16:09	23632	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
2011-01-13 08:37 . 2010-09-25 16:09	51280	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2011-01-13 08:37 . 2010-09-25 16:09	17744	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2010-12-31 20:06 . 2010-09-25 16:08	38848	----a-w-	c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2006-05-03 10:06	163328	--sh--r-	c:\windows\System32\flvDX.dll
2007-02-21 11:47	31232	--sh--r-	c:\windows\System32\msfDX.dll
2008-03-16 13:30	216064	--sh--r-	c:\windows\System32\nbDX.dll
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Opstartpunten )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Nota* lege verwijzingen & legitieme standaard verwijzingen worden niet getoond 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\1TortoiseNormal]
@="{C5994560-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994560-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\2TortoiseModified]
@="{C5994561-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994561-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\3TortoiseConflict]
@="{C5994562-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994562-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\4TortoiseLocked]
@="{C5994563-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994563-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\5TortoiseReadOnly]
@="{C5994564-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994564-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\6TortoiseDeleted]
@="{C5994565-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994565-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\7TortoiseAdded]
@="{C5994566-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994566-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\8TortoiseIgnored]
@="{C5994567-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994567-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\9TortoiseUnversioned]
@="{C5994568-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994568-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2009-12-09 01:19	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.13.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2009-12-09 01:19	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.13.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2009-12-09 01:19	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.13.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Acer ePower Management"="c:\program files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerTrayLauncher.exe" [2009-04-15 440864]
"AdobeCS4ServiceManager"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" [2008-08-14 611712]
"DNS7reminder"="c:\program files\Nuance\NaturallySpeaking10\Ereg\Ereg.exe" [2007-04-16 259624]
"WheelMouse"="c:\advanc~1\wh_exec.exe" [2007-10-13 98304]
"ETDWare"="c:\program files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe" [2009-10-01 499584]
"LManager"="c:\program files\Launch Manager\LManager.exe" [2009-08-18 1157640]
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe" [2010-03-06 500208]
"AdobeCS5ServiceManager"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" [2010-07-22 402432]
"SwitchBoard"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe" [2010-02-19 517096]
"amd_dc_opt"="c:\program files\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe" [2008-07-22 77824]
"Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)"="c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" [2010-04-29 1090952]
"avast5"="c:\program files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" [2011-01-13 3396624]
"WinampAgent"="c:\program files\Winamp\winampa.exe" [2010-12-09 74752]

c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Xfire.lnk - s:\program files\Xfire\Xfire.exe [2011-2-26 3502992]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux1"=wdmaud.drv

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MSIServer]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\SolutoService]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe ARM]
2010-09-20 22:07	932288	----a-r-	c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Reader Speed Launcher]
2010-09-23 03:47	35760	----a-w-	c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\BackupManagerTray]
2009-03-10 07:53	250624	----a-w-	c:\program files\NewTech Infosystems\Packard Bell MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Camera Assistant Software]
2009-02-24 16:00	630784	----a-w-	c:\program files\Video Web Camera\traybar.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\DAEMON Tools Lite]
2010-04-01 09:16	357696	----a-w-	c:\program files\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\DisplayFusion]
2009-10-14 11:52	631984	----a-w-	s:\program files\DisplayFusion\DisplayFusion.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Google Update]
2009-10-12 16:29	133104	----atw-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ISPMonitor]
2010-02-28 12:54	423536	----a-w-	c:\program files\ISP Monitor\isp.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\LogMeIn Hamachi Ui]
2010-12-06 07:31	1910152	----a-w-	c:\program files\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2-ui.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Sidebar]
2009-07-14 01:14	1173504	----a-w-	c:\program files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Skype]
2010-05-13 14:12	26192168	----a-r-	c:\program files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Sony Ericsson PC Suite]
2009-11-20 08:17	434176	----a-w-	c:\program files\Sony Ericsson\Sony Ericsson PC Suite\SEPCSuite.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\uTorrent]
2010-08-12 20:24	327472	----a-w-	s:\program files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\VeohPlugin]
2010-02-22 22:52	2633976	----a-w-	c:\program files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\veohwebplayer.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\vmware-tray]
2010-01-22 20:13	129584	----a-w-	c:\program files\VMware\VMware Workstation\vmware-tray.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\setup\disabledrunkeys]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun

R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 HsfXAudioService;HsfXAudioService;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe [2009-07-14 20992]
R2 mi-raysat_3dsmax2010_32;mental ray 3.7 Satellite for Autodesk 3ds Max 2010 32-bit 32-bit;c:\program files\Autodesk\3ds Max 2010\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax2010_32server.exe [2009-03-12 86016]
R3 ABBYY.Licensing.FineReader.Professional.10.0;ABBYY FineReader 10 PE Licensing Service;c:\program files\Common Files\ABBYY\FineReader\10.00\Licensing\PE\NetworkLicenseServer.exe [2010-07-22 814344]
R3 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe [2009-07-14 20992]
R3 BroadCamService;BroadCam Video Streaming Server;c:\program files\NCH Software\BroadCam\broadcam.exe [2010-06-02 1052676]
R3 cpuz130;cpuz130;c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Temp\cpuz130\cpuz_x32.sys [x]
R3 DAUpdaterSvc;Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater;c:\program files\Dragon Age\bin_ship\DAUpdaterSvc.Service.exe [2009-12-15 25832]
R3 ETD;ELAN PS/2 Port Input Device;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ETD.sys [2009-09-29 91648]
R3 gupdate;Google Updateservice (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-07 135664]
R3 ISPMonitorSrv;ISP Monitor;c:\program files\ISP Monitor\ISPMonitorSrv.exe [2008-06-09 36864]
R3 OMSI download service;Sony Ericsson OMSI download service;c:\program files\Sony Ericsson\Sony Ericsson PC Suite\SupServ.exe [2009-04-30 90112]
R3 s0016bus;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 driver (WDM);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016bus.sys [2008-05-16 89256]
R3 s0016mdfl;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB WMC Modem Filter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016mdfl.sys [2008-05-16 15016]
R3 s0016mdm;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB WMC Modem Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016mdm.sys [2008-05-16 120744]
R3 s0016mgmt;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB WMC Device Management Drivers (WDM);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016mgmt.sys [2008-05-16 114216]
R3 s0016nd5;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB Ethernet Emulation SEMC0016 (NDIS);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016nd5.sys [2008-05-16 25512]
R3 s0016obex;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB WMC OBEX Interface;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016obex.sys [2008-05-16 110632]
R3 s0016unic;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB Ethernet Emulation SEMC0016 (WDM);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016unic.sys [2008-05-16 115752]
R3 SCREAMINGBDRIVER;Screaming Bee Audio;c:\windows\system32\drivers\ScreamingBAudio.sys [2009-12-01 34384]
R3 se_filter;System Explorer Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\SE_Filter.sys [2010-07-02 9216]
R3 SwitchBoard;SwitchBoard;c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-02-19 517096]
R3 TeamViewer5;TeamViewer 5;c:\program files\TeamViewer\Version5\TeamViewer_Service.exe [2010-02-11 172328]
R3 TomTomHOMEService;TomTomHOMEService;c:\program files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMEService.exe [2010-08-24 92008]
R3 VMUSBArbService;VMware USB Arbitration Service;c:\program files\Common Files\VMware\USB\vmware-usbarbitrator.exe [2010-01-22 563760]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2010-06-13 1343400]
R3 WefiEngSvc;WeFi Engine Service;c:\program files\WeFi\WefiEngSvc.exe [2010-07-25 120152]
R3 WMSVC;Web Management Service;c:\windows\system32\inetsrv\wmsvc.exe [2009-07-14 9728]
S0 PCGenFAM;PCGenFAM;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\PCGenFAM.sys [2010-11-01 181704]
S0 sptd;sptd;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys [2010-02-11 691696]
S1 aswSP;aswSP; [x]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [2009-07-13 48128]
S2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [2010-08-04 176128]
S2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk; [x]
S2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [2011-01-13 51280]
S2 ePowerSvc;Acer ePower Service;c:\program files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerSvc.exe [2009-04-15 703008]
S2 ftpsvc;Microsoft FTP Service;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe [2009-07-14 20992]
S2 Hamachi2Svc;LogMeIn Hamachi 2.0 Tunneling Engine;c:\program files\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2.exe [2010-12-06 1238408]
S2 MSSQL$BWDATOOLSET;SQL Server (BWDATOOLSET);c:\program files\DAODB\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe [2009-05-27 29262680]
S2 npf;NetGroup Packet Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\npf.sys [2008-06-01 34064]
S2 NTI IScheduleSvc;NTI IScheduleSvc;c:\program files\NewTech Infosystems\Packard Bell MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe [2009-03-10 44800]
S2 RLM-GenArts;RLM-GenArts;c:\program files\GenArts\rlm\rlm.exe [2010-06-03 1540096]
S2 SolutoService;Soluto PCGenome Core Service;c:\program files\Soluto\SolutoService.exe [2010-11-01 331296]
S2 vmci;VMware vmci;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\vmci.sys [2010-01-22 70704]
S3 amdkmdag;amdkmdag;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys [2010-08-04 6096384]
S3 amdkmdap;amdkmdap;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys [2010-08-04 214016]
S3 k57nd60x;Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60x.sys [2009-07-13 229888]
S3 whfltr2k;WheelMouse USB Lower Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\whfltr2k.sys [2007-01-25 6784]

--- Andere Services/Drivers In Geheugen ---

*Deregistered* - AvgRkx86
*Deregistered* - AvgTdiX

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
Akamai	REG_MULTI_SZ Akamai
ftpsvc	REG_MULTI_SZ ftpsvc
iissvcs	REG_MULTI_SZ w3svc was
apphost	REG_MULTI_SZ apphostsvc
.
Inhoud van de 'Gedeelde Taken' map

2011-02-11 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-07 17:15]

2011-03-03 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-07 17:15]

2011-02-10 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000Core.job
- c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-10-12 16:29]

2011-03-03 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000UA.job
- c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-10-12 16:29]
.
.
------- Bijkomende Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://homepage.packardbell.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACPW&l=0413&s=2&o=vp32&d=1009&m=easynote_lj65
mStart Page = hxxp://homepage.packardbell.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACPW&l=0413&s=2&o=vp32&d=1009&m=easynote_lj65
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search/?q=%s
IE: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - c:\windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Sothink SWF Catcher - c:\program files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
LSP: c:\program files\VMware\VMware Workstation\vsocklib.dll
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6n8zk8f0.default\
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Ext: Skype extension for Firefox: {AB2CE124-6272-4b12-94A9-7303C7397BD1} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{AB2CE124-6272-4b12-94A9-7303C7397BD1}
FF - Ext: ErrorZilla Plus: {03651b2d-eb7d-4be7-af1b-dc0cd162dd54} - %profile%\extensions\{03651b2d-eb7d-4be7-af1b-dc0cd162dd54}
FF - Ext: FlashGot: {19503e42-ca3c-4c27-b1e2-9cdb2170ee34} - %profile%\extensions\{19503e42-ca3c-4c27-b1e2-9cdb2170ee34}
FF - Ext: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - %profile%\extensions\{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}
FF - Ext: Greasemonkey: {e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781} - %profile%\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}
FF - Ext: ScrapBook: {53A03D43-5363-4669-8190-99061B2DEBA5} - %profile%\extensions\{53A03D43-5363-4669-8190-99061B2DEBA5}
FF - Ext: Save Images: [email protected] - %profile%\extensions\[email protected]
FF - Ext: User Agent Switcher: {e968fc70-8f95-4ab9-9e79-304de2a71ee1} - %profile%\extensions\{e968fc70-8f95-4ab9-9e79-304de2a71ee1}
FF - Ext: ReloadEvery: {888d99e7-e8b5-46a3-851e-1ec45da1e644} - %profile%\extensions\{888d99e7-e8b5-46a3-851e-1ec45da1e644}
FF - Ext: Sothink SWF Catcher: {618D522B-652C-4e19-9194-048700B12ED6} - %profile%\extensions\{618D522B-652C-4e19-9194-048700B12ED6}
FF - Ext: Battlefield Heroes Updater: [email protected] - %profile%\extensions\[email protected]
FF - Ext: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension
FF - Ext: Adobe Contribute Toolbar: {01A8CA0A-4C96-465b-A49B-65C46FAD54F9} - c:\program files\Adobe\Adobe Contribute CS5\Plugins\FirefoxPlugin\{01A8CA0A-4C96-465b-A49B-65C46FAD54F9}
.
.
--------------------- VERGRENDELDE REGISTER SLEUTELS ---------------------

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.eml\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"Progid"="WindowsLiveMail.Email.1"

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.vcf\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"Progid"="WindowsLiveMail.VCard.1"

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000\Software\SecuROM\License information*]
"datasecu"=hex:2a,c8,d4,b0,ba,fe,12,f6,d1,66,25,4e,10,31,e1,be,f9,d7,61,db,9c,
ca,bf,f9,f9,1f,ea,0f,1c,d9,75,16,25,16,c6,85,fc,66,97,96,04,7a,2d,b5,49,37,\
"rkeysecu"=hex:fc,c0,7e,17,05,7d,fc,b5,1a,af,54,29,89,3b,60,32
.
--------------------- DLLs Geladen Onder Lopende Processen ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'Explorer.exe'(5748)
s:\program files\Xfire\xfire_toucan_44036.dll
c:\advanced wheel mouse\wh_hook.dll
c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll
c:\program files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TortoiseStub.dll
c:\program files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TortoiseSVN.dll
c:\program files\TortoiseSVN\bin\intl3_tsvn.dll
c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.13.dll
c:\program files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\SysHook.dll
.
------------------------ Andere Aktieve Processen ------------------------
.
c:\windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
c:\windows\system32\atieclxx.exe
c:\program files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
c:\windows\system32\taskhost.exe
c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
c:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
c:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
c:\advanced wheel mouse\wh_exec.exe
c:\program files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerTray.exe
c:\program files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TSVNCache.exe
c:\program files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
c:\windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
c:\windows\system32\DllHost.exe
c:\program files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerEvent.exe
c:\windows\system32\taskhost.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Voltooingstijd: 2011-03-03 10:10:08 - machine werd herstart
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-03-03 09:10
ComboFix2.txt 2011-03-03 00:00
ComboFix3.txt 2010-11-13 11:35
ComboFix4.txt 2010-11-12 13:06

Pre-Run: 26.670.907.392 bytes free
Post-Run: 26.395.873.280 bytes free

- - End Of File - - EAEBFC3B52853948AA1DEFECB235FECC

As for the next log, i have but one thing to say... Don't judge me 

CKScanner - Additional Security Risks - These are not necessarily bad
c:\program files\adobe\adobe after effects cs4\support files\plug-ins\optical flares\opticalflarescrack(spider).exe
c:\program files\adobe\adobe after effects cs4\support files\presets\toonitv2 presets\roto toon\roto toon crackle problem.ffx
c:\program files\adobe\adobe dreamweaver cs5\configuration\taglibraries\html\keygen.vtm
c:\program files\adobe\adobe premiere pro cs4\plug-ins\en_us\vstplugins\decrackler1.dll
c:\program files\adobe\adobe premiere pro cs4\plug-ins\en_us\vstplugins\decrackler2.dll
c:\program files\adobe\adobe premiere pro cs4\plug-ins\en_us\vstplugins\decrackler6.dll
c:\program files\common files\adobe\adobe contribute cs5\app\configuration\browsers\mozilla run time libraries\dist\idl\nsikeygenthread.idl
c:\program files\common files\adobe\adobe contribute cs5\app\configuration\browsers\mozilla run time libraries\dist\include\nsikeygenthread.h
c:\program files\git\bin\ssh-keygen.exe
c:\program files\image-line\hardcore\presets\i cracked my tube!.hdprg
c:\program files\paradox interactive\magicka\content\levels\textures\surface\nature\ground\dirt01_cracked_0.xnb
c:\program files\paradox interactive\magicka\content\levels\textures\surface\nature\ground\dirt01_cracked_nrm_0.xnb
c:\program files\paradox interactive\magicka\content\levels\textures\surface\structure\stone\wall_cracked01_0.xnb
c:\program files\paradox interactive\magicka\content\levels\textures\surface\structure\stone\wall_cracked_nrm_0.xnb
c:\program files\rar password cracker\example.rpc
c:\program files\rar password cracker\example1.rar
c:\program files\rar password cracker\example2.rar
c:\program files\rar password cracker\license.txt
c:\program files\rar password cracker\readme.txt
c:\program files\rar password cracker\rpc.exe
c:\program files\rar password cracker\special.chr
c:\program files\rar password cracker\uninstall.exe
c:\program files\rar password cracker\Äëÿ ðóññêèõ.txt
c:\programdata\adobe\photoshop elements\6.0\locale\en_us\photo creations metadata\backgrounds\cracked paint.xml
c:\programdata\microsoft\windows\start menu\programs\rar password cracker\license agreement.lnk
c:\programdata\microsoft\windows\start menu\programs\rar password cracker\rar password cracker registration.lnk
c:\programdata\microsoft\windows\start menu\programs\rar password cracker\rar password cracker wizard.lnk
c:\programdata\microsoft\windows\start menu\programs\rar password cracker\rar password cracker.lnk
c:\programdata\microsoft\windows\start menu\programs\rar password cracker\readme.lnk
c:\programdata\microsoft\windows\start menu\programs\rar password cracker\uninstall.lnk
c:\programdata\microsoft\windows\start menu\programs\rar password cracker\Äëÿ ðóññêèõ.lnk
c:\python27\lib\site-packages\numpy\f2py\crackfortran.py
c:\python27\lib\site-packages\numpy\f2py\crackfortran.pyc
c:\python27\lib\site-packages\numpy\f2py\crackfortran.pyo
c:\server 3.3.3a\server\php\ext\php_crack.dll
c:\users\mickeyxd\desktop\my stuff\adobe keygen\core.nfo
c:\users\mickeyxd\desktop\my stuff\adobe keygen\core10k.exe
c:\users\mickeyxd\desktop\my stuff\adobe keygen\file_id.diz
c:\users\mickeyxd\desktop\my stuff\adobe keygen\keygen.exe
c:\users\mickeyxd\desktop\my stuff\adobe keygen\keygen.rar
c:\users\mickeyxd\desktop\my stuff\trainer stuff\a.e. allstars\a.e. allstars\mqswf\bolt cracker mech.swf
scanner sequence 3.ZZ.11
----- EOF -----

I couldn't find dsgamemaker.exe, i think it has been deleted...
wh_exec.exe returned 0/0 results - http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan...5368d6cf4a014c10d862cd402641276a35-1299143751


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh, and is my desktop background supposed to stay black?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya MickeyXD,

I do not see why anything we did with combofix that would cause a black screen, did you loose all icons also?

I do not judge you, it is your system you do as you wish, you are aware of the risks running Key Gens I guess.
Only one question, is your operating system genuine or cracked also..... 

Can you post the contents of this folder for me:

C:\Qoobox\Quarantine.

Right click on your Desktop > select personalize > can you set your background again?

Kevin


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

kevinf80 said:


> Hiya MickeyXD,
> 
> I do not see why anything we did with combofix that would cause a black screen, did you loose all icons also?


No, just the background.



kevinf80 said:


> I do not judge you, it is your system you do as you wish, you are aware of the risks running Key Gens I guess.
> Only one question, is your operating system genuine or cracked also.....


Thank you for not judging me 
My operating system *is* 100% genuine.



kevinf80 said:


> Can you post the contents of this folder for me:
> 
> C:\Qoobox\Quarantine.


I'll try, wait for my next reply.



kevinf80 said:


> Right click on your Desktop > select personalize > can you set your background again?
> 
> Kevin


Oh, yes i can it seems 
Something appears to have changed my background around a bit, but it's back to normal now 

-MickeyXD


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh, err... how should i post the contents...?
It's kind of a folder with multiple subfolders and in it a few .exe.vir files (including dsgamemaker(!) )


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

dsgamemaker is the only entry I need to know about, i`ll get that back for you shortly


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

dsgamemaker is the only entry I need to know about, i`ll get that back for you shortly


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

OK run Combofix script again as follows:

1. Close any open browsers.

2. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.

3. Open *notepad* and copy/paste the text in the Codebox below into it:


```
KillAll::

DeQuarantine::
c:\dsgamemaker\DSGameMaker.exe.vir
```
Save this as *CFScript.txt*, and as Type: *All Files* [(*.*)[/b] in the same location as ComboFix.exe



















Refering to the picture above, drag CFScript into ComboFix.exe

When finished, it shall produce a log for you at *C:\ComboFix.txt* which I will require in your next reply.

Can you try to uplooad *c:\dsgamemaker\DSGameMaker.exe* to virustotal when CF is finished.

Next run the following:

Please perform this online scan: *F-Secure Online Scanner * 
Follow the directions in the F-Secure page for proper Installation.

 You may receive an alert on the address bar at this point to install the ActiveX control. 
 Click on that alert and then click "*Install ActiveX component*". 
 Read the license agreement and click "*Accept*". 
 Click "*Full System Scan*" to download the scanning components and begin scan and cleaning. 
 When the scan completes, click the "*I want to decide item by item*" button. 
 For each item found, Select "*Disinfect*" and click "*Next*". 
 When done, click the "*Show Report*" button, then copy and paste the entire report into your next reply.

Post the logs in your reply, I`ve got to go out shortly and will not be back until about 6PM UK time....

Kevin


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

ComboFix:

ComboFix 11-03-02.01 - MickeyXD 03-03-2011 12:39:49.5.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7600.0.1252.31.1033.18.3070.1732 [GMT 1:00]
Gestart vanuit: c:\users\MickeyXD\Desktop\Gotcha.exe
gebruikte Opdracht switches :: c:\users\MickeyXD\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {C37D8F93-0602-E43C-40AA-47DAD597F308}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {781C6E77-2038-EBB2-7A1A-7CA8AE10B9B5}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.

(((((((((((((((((((( Bestanden Gemaakt van 2011-02-03 to 2011-03-03 ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2011-03-03 12:00 . 2011-03-03 12:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Public\AppData\Local\temp
2011-03-03 12:00 . 2011-03-03 12:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Pa & Ma\AppData\Local\temp
2011-03-03 12:00 . 2011-03-03 12:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2011-03-03 12:00 . 2011-03-03 12:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Classic .NET AppPool\AppData\Local\temp
2011-03-03 00:00 . 2011-03-03 12:35	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\temp
2011-03-02 22:45 . 2011-03-02 22:45	--------	d-----w-	C:\_OTL
2011-03-02 20:24 . 2011-03-02 20:24	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\Sun
2011-03-02 16:31 . 2011-03-02 16:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\gamesport
2011-03-02 16:30 . 2011-03-02 16:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Kubik
2011-03-02 13:59 . 2011-03-02 13:59	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Futuremark
2011-03-02 10:51 . 2011-03-02 10:51	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Futuremark Shared
2011-03-02 10:49 . 2011-03-02 10:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Futuremark
2011-03-01 22:49 . 2011-02-11 06:54	5943120	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{0D3C7C28-978B-45E1-9C3A-0EDA754E0A97}\mpengine.dll
2011-03-01 22:49 . 2010-09-14 06:07	276992	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wcncsvc.dll
2011-03-01 22:36 . 2011-01-07 07:31	442880	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\XpsPrint.dll
2011-03-01 22:36 . 2011-01-07 07:31	288256	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2011-02-26 01:19 . 2011-02-26 01:19	41872	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\xfcodec.dll
2011-02-20 22:08 . 2011-02-20 22:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\.idlerc
2011-02-19 12:27 . 2011-02-19 12:28	--------	d-----w-	C:\Python27
2011-02-18 23:11 . 2011-02-18 23:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\BadgeEd
2011-02-18 11:02 . 2011-02-18 11:03	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Fontographer
2011-02-18 11:02 . 2011-02-18 11:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\FontLab
2011-02-18 11:02 . 2011-02-18 11:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\FontLab
2011-02-18 10:37 . 2011-02-18 10:37	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\NoVirusThanks
2011-02-16 14:00 . 2011-02-16 16:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Winamp
2011-02-16 14:00 . 2011-02-16 14:01	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Winamp
2011-02-14 12:05 . 2011-02-14 12:05	3584	----a-r-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{121634B0-2F4B-11D3-ADA3-00C04F52DD52}\Icon386ED4E3.exe
2011-02-14 12:05 . 2011-02-14 12:05	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Windows Installer Clean Up
2011-02-14 12:04 . 2011-02-14 12:04	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\MSECACHE
2011-02-14 11:43 . 2011-02-14 11:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Perfect Uninstaller
2011-02-11 15:07 . 2011-01-05 05:37	428032	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2011-02-11 15:06 . 2011-02-03 05:45	219008	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
2011-02-11 15:06 . 2010-11-02 04:46	728448	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
2011-02-11 15:06 . 2010-11-02 04:23	107520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cdd.dll
2011-02-11 13:14 . 2011-02-11 13:14	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\ABBYY
2011-02-11 13:09 . 2011-02-11 13:09	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\ABBYY
2011-02-11 13:08 . 2011-02-11 13:12	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\ABBYY FineReader 10
2011-02-11 13:08 . 2011-02-11 13:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\ABBYY
2011-02-11 13:08 . 2011-02-11 13:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\ABBYY
2011-02-09 18:58 . 2010-11-01 19:50	181704	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\PCGenFAM.sys
2011-02-09 18:58 . 2011-02-09 18:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Soluto
2011-02-09 18:57 . 2011-02-11 10:42	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Soluto
2011-02-08 18:37 . 2011-02-08 18:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Advanced JPEG Compressor
2011-02-06 19:00 . 2011-02-06 19:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Planetside Software
2011-02-06 19:00 . 2011-02-06 19:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\uk.co.planetside
2011-02-06 18:54 . 2011-02-06 18:54	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Planetside Software
2011-02-02 11:32 . 2011-02-02 11:32	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\AutoHotkey

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Rapport ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-02-22 21:59 . 2009-10-05 18:20	139080	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
2011-02-22 21:59 . 2010-01-02 22:16	270240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.xtr
2011-02-22 21:59 . 2009-10-05 18:20	270240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
2011-02-21 10:08 . 2009-10-05 18:20	270240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.ex0
2011-02-20 23:35 . 2009-10-05 18:20	138056	----a-w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\PnkBstrK.sys
2011-02-20 23:35 . 2009-10-05 18:20	75136	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
2011-02-02 16:11 . 2010-01-03 02:10	222080	------w-	c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2011-01-13 08:47 . 2010-09-25 16:08	188216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2011-01-13 08:41 . 2010-09-25 16:09	294608	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2011-01-13 08:40 . 2010-09-25 16:09	47440	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2011-01-13 08:37 . 2010-09-25 16:09	23632	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
2011-01-13 08:37 . 2010-09-25 16:09	51280	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2011-01-13 08:37 . 2010-09-25 16:09	17744	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2010-12-31 20:06 . 2010-09-25 16:08	38848	----a-w-	c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2006-05-03 10:06	163328	--sh--r-	c:\windows\System32\flvDX.dll
2007-02-21 11:47	31232	--sh--r-	c:\windows\System32\msfDX.dll
2008-03-16 13:30	216064	--sh--r-	c:\windows\System32\nbDX.dll
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Opstartpunten )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Nota* lege verwijzingen & legitieme standaard verwijzingen worden niet getoond 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\1TortoiseNormal]
@="{C5994560-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994560-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\2TortoiseModified]
@="{C5994561-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994561-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\3TortoiseConflict]
@="{C5994562-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994562-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\4TortoiseLocked]
@="{C5994563-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994563-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\5TortoiseReadOnly]
@="{C5994564-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994564-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\6TortoiseDeleted]
@="{C5994565-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994565-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\7TortoiseAdded]
@="{C5994566-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994566-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\8TortoiseIgnored]
@="{C5994567-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994567-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\9TortoiseUnversioned]
@="{C5994568-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994568-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2009-08-13 17:55	85768	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2009-12-09 01:19	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.13.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2009-12-09 01:19	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.13.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2009-12-09 01:19	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.13.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Acer ePower Management"="c:\program files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerTrayLauncher.exe" [2009-04-15 440864]
"AdobeCS4ServiceManager"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" [2008-08-14 611712]
"DNS7reminder"="c:\program files\Nuance\NaturallySpeaking10\Ereg\Ereg.exe" [2007-04-16 259624]
"WheelMouse"="c:\advanc~1\wh_exec.exe" [2007-10-13 98304]
"ETDWare"="c:\program files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe" [2009-10-01 499584]
"LManager"="c:\program files\Launch Manager\LManager.exe" [2009-08-18 1157640]
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe" [2010-03-06 500208]
"AdobeCS5ServiceManager"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" [2010-07-22 402432]
"SwitchBoard"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe" [2010-02-19 517096]
"amd_dc_opt"="c:\program files\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe" [2008-07-22 77824]
"Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)"="c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" [2010-04-29 1090952]
"avast5"="c:\program files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" [2011-01-13 3396624]
"WinampAgent"="c:\program files\Winamp\winampa.exe" [2010-12-09 74752]

c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Xfire.lnk - s:\program files\Xfire\Xfire.exe [2011-2-26 3502992]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux1"=wdmaud.drv

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MSIServer]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\SolutoService]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe ARM]
2010-09-20 22:07	932288	----a-r-	c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Reader Speed Launcher]
2010-09-23 03:47	35760	----a-w-	c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\BackupManagerTray]
2009-03-10 07:53	250624	----a-w-	c:\program files\NewTech Infosystems\Packard Bell MyBackup\BackupManagerTray.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Camera Assistant Software]
2009-02-24 16:00	630784	----a-w-	c:\program files\Video Web Camera\traybar.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\DAEMON Tools Lite]
2010-04-01 09:16	357696	----a-w-	c:\program files\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\DisplayFusion]
2009-10-14 11:52	631984	----a-w-	s:\program files\DisplayFusion\DisplayFusion.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Google Update]
2009-10-12 16:29	133104	----atw-	c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ISPMonitor]
2010-02-28 12:54	423536	----a-w-	c:\program files\ISP Monitor\isp.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\LogMeIn Hamachi Ui]
2010-12-06 07:31	1910152	----a-w-	c:\program files\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2-ui.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Sidebar]
2009-07-14 01:14	1173504	----a-w-	c:\program files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Skype]
2010-05-13 14:12	26192168	----a-r-	c:\program files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Sony Ericsson PC Suite]
2009-11-20 08:17	434176	----a-w-	c:\program files\Sony Ericsson\Sony Ericsson PC Suite\SEPCSuite.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\uTorrent]
2010-08-12 20:24	327472	----a-w-	s:\program files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\VeohPlugin]
2010-02-22 22:52	2633976	----a-w-	c:\program files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\veohwebplayer.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\vmware-tray]
2010-01-22 20:13	129584	----a-w-	c:\program files\VMware\VMware Workstation\vmware-tray.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\setup\disabledrunkeys]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun

R0 PCGenFAM;PCGenFAM;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\PCGenFAM.sys [2010-11-01 181704]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 HsfXAudioService;HsfXAudioService;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe [2009-07-14 20992]
R3 ABBYY.Licensing.FineReader.Professional.10.0;ABBYY FineReader 10 PE Licensing Service;c:\program files\Common Files\ABBYY\FineReader\10.00\Licensing\PE\NetworkLicenseServer.exe [2010-07-22 814344]
R3 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe [2009-07-14 20992]
R3 BroadCamService;BroadCam Video Streaming Server;c:\program files\NCH Software\BroadCam\broadcam.exe [2010-06-02 1052676]
R3 cpuz130;cpuz130;c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Temp\cpuz130\cpuz_x32.sys [x]
R3 DAUpdaterSvc;Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater;c:\program files\Dragon Age\bin_ship\DAUpdaterSvc.Service.exe [2009-12-15 25832]
R3 ETD;ELAN PS/2 Port Input Device;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ETD.sys [2009-09-29 91648]
R3 gupdate;Google Updateservice (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-07 135664]
R3 ISPMonitorSrv;ISP Monitor;c:\program files\ISP Monitor\ISPMonitorSrv.exe [2008-06-09 36864]
R3 OMSI download service;Sony Ericsson OMSI download service;c:\program files\Sony Ericsson\Sony Ericsson PC Suite\SupServ.exe [2009-04-30 90112]
R3 s0016bus;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 driver (WDM);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016bus.sys [2008-05-16 89256]
R3 s0016mdfl;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB WMC Modem Filter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016mdfl.sys [2008-05-16 15016]
R3 s0016mdm;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB WMC Modem Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016mdm.sys [2008-05-16 120744]
R3 s0016mgmt;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB WMC Device Management Drivers (WDM);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016mgmt.sys [2008-05-16 114216]
R3 s0016nd5;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB Ethernet Emulation SEMC0016 (NDIS);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016nd5.sys [2008-05-16 25512]
R3 s0016obex;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB WMC OBEX Interface;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016obex.sys [2008-05-16 110632]
R3 s0016unic;Sony Ericsson Device 0016 USB Ethernet Emulation SEMC0016 (WDM);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\s0016unic.sys [2008-05-16 115752]
R3 SCREAMINGBDRIVER;Screaming Bee Audio;c:\windows\system32\drivers\ScreamingBAudio.sys [2009-12-01 34384]
R3 se_filter;System Explorer Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\SE_Filter.sys [2010-07-02 9216]
R3 SwitchBoard;SwitchBoard;c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-02-19 517096]
R3 TeamViewer5;TeamViewer 5;c:\program files\TeamViewer\Version5\TeamViewer_Service.exe [2010-02-11 172328]
R3 TomTomHOMEService;TomTomHOMEService;c:\program files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMEService.exe [2010-08-24 92008]
R3 VMUSBArbService;VMware USB Arbitration Service;c:\program files\Common Files\VMware\USB\vmware-usbarbitrator.exe [2010-01-22 563760]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2010-06-13 1343400]
R3 WefiEngSvc;WeFi Engine Service;c:\program files\WeFi\WefiEngSvc.exe [2010-07-25 120152]
R3 WMSVC;Web Management Service;c:\windows\system32\inetsrv\wmsvc.exe [2009-07-14 9728]
S0 sptd;sptd;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys [2010-02-11 691696]
S1 aswSP;aswSP; [x]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [2009-07-13 48128]
S2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [2010-08-04 176128]
S2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk; [x]
S2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [2011-01-13 51280]
S2 ePowerSvc;Acer ePower Service;c:\program files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerSvc.exe [2009-04-15 703008]
S2 ftpsvc;Microsoft FTP Service;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe [2009-07-14 20992]
S2 Hamachi2Svc;LogMeIn Hamachi 2.0 Tunneling Engine;c:\program files\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2.exe [2010-12-06 1238408]
S2 mi-raysat_3dsmax2010_32;mental ray 3.7 Satellite for Autodesk 3ds Max 2010 32-bit 32-bit;c:\program files\Autodesk\3ds Max 2010\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax2010_32server.exe [2009-03-12 86016]
S2 MSSQL$BWDATOOLSET;SQL Server (BWDATOOLSET);c:\program files\DAODB\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe [2009-05-27 29262680]
S2 npf;NetGroup Packet Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\npf.sys [2008-06-01 34064]
S2 NTI IScheduleSvc;NTI IScheduleSvc;c:\program files\NewTech Infosystems\Packard Bell MyBackup\IScheduleSvc.exe [2009-03-10 44800]
S2 RLM-GenArts;RLM-GenArts;c:\program files\GenArts\rlm\rlm.exe [2010-06-03 1540096]
S2 SolutoService;Soluto PCGenome Core Service;c:\program files\Soluto\SolutoService.exe [2010-11-01 331296]
S2 vmci;VMware vmci;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\vmci.sys [2010-01-22 70704]
S3 amdkmdag;amdkmdag;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys [2010-08-04 6096384]
S3 amdkmdap;amdkmdap;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys [2010-08-04 214016]
S3 k57nd60x;Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60x.sys [2009-07-13 229888]
S3 whfltr2k;WheelMouse USB Lower Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\whfltr2k.sys [2007-01-25 6784]

--- Andere Services/Drivers In Geheugen ---

*Deregistered* - AvgRkx86
*Deregistered* - AvgTdiX

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
Akamai	REG_MULTI_SZ Akamai
ftpsvc	REG_MULTI_SZ ftpsvc
iissvcs	REG_MULTI_SZ w3svc was
apphost	REG_MULTI_SZ apphostsvc
.
Inhoud van de 'Gedeelde Taken' map

2011-02-11 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-07 17:15]

2011-03-03 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-07 17:15]

2011-02-10 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000Core.job
- c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-10-12 16:29]

2011-03-03 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000UA.job
- c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-10-12 16:29]
.
.
------- Bijkomende Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://homepage.packardbell.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACPW&l=0413&s=2&o=vp32&d=1009&m=easynote_lj65
mStart Page = hxxp://homepage.packardbell.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACPW&l=0413&s=2&o=vp32&d=1009&m=easynote_lj65
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search/?q=%s
IE: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - c:\windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Sothink SWF Catcher - c:\program files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
LSP: c:\program files\VMware\VMware Workstation\vsocklib.dll
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6n8zk8f0.default\
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Ext: Skype extension for Firefox: {AB2CE124-6272-4b12-94A9-7303C7397BD1} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{AB2CE124-6272-4b12-94A9-7303C7397BD1}
FF - Ext: ErrorZilla Plus: {03651b2d-eb7d-4be7-af1b-dc0cd162dd54} - %profile%\extensions\{03651b2d-eb7d-4be7-af1b-dc0cd162dd54}
FF - Ext: FlashGot: {19503e42-ca3c-4c27-b1e2-9cdb2170ee34} - %profile%\extensions\{19503e42-ca3c-4c27-b1e2-9cdb2170ee34}
FF - Ext: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - %profile%\extensions\{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}
FF - Ext: Greasemonkey: {e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781} - %profile%\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}
FF - Ext: ScrapBook: {53A03D43-5363-4669-8190-99061B2DEBA5} - %profile%\extensions\{53A03D43-5363-4669-8190-99061B2DEBA5}
FF - Ext: Save Images: [email protected] - %profile%\extensions\[email protected]
FF - Ext: User Agent Switcher: {e968fc70-8f95-4ab9-9e79-304de2a71ee1} - %profile%\extensions\{e968fc70-8f95-4ab9-9e79-304de2a71ee1}
FF - Ext: ReloadEvery: {888d99e7-e8b5-46a3-851e-1ec45da1e644} - %profile%\extensions\{888d99e7-e8b5-46a3-851e-1ec45da1e644}
FF - Ext: Sothink SWF Catcher: {618D522B-652C-4e19-9194-048700B12ED6} - %profile%\extensions\{618D522B-652C-4e19-9194-048700B12ED6}
FF - Ext: Battlefield Heroes Updater: [email protected] - %profile%\extensions\[email protected]
FF - Ext: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension
FF - Ext: Adobe Contribute Toolbar: {01A8CA0A-4C96-465b-A49B-65C46FAD54F9} - c:\program files\Adobe\Adobe Contribute CS5\Plugins\FirefoxPlugin\{01A8CA0A-4C96-465b-A49B-65C46FAD54F9}
.
.
--------------------- VERGRENDELDE REGISTER SLEUTELS ---------------------

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.eml\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"Progid"="WindowsLiveMail.Email.1"

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.vcf\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"Progid"="WindowsLiveMail.VCard.1"

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2592314454-541625156-1858762322-1000\Software\SecuROM\License information*]
"datasecu"=hex:2a,c8,d4,b0,ba,fe,12,f6,d1,66,25,4e,10,31,e1,be,f9,d7,61,db,9c,
ca,bf,f9,f9,1f,ea,0f,1c,d9,75,16,25,16,c6,85,fc,66,97,96,04,7a,2d,b5,49,37,\
"rkeysecu"=hex:fc,c0,7e,17,05,7d,fc,b5,1a,af,54,29,89,3b,60,32
.
--------------------- DLLs Geladen Onder Lopende Processen ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'Explorer.exe'(3996)
s:\program files\Xfire\xfire_toucan_44036.dll
c:\advanced wheel mouse\wh_hook.dll
c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll
c:\program files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TortoiseStub.dll
c:\program files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TortoiseSVN.dll
c:\program files\TortoiseSVN\bin\intl3_tsvn.dll
c:\users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.13.dll
c:\program files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\SysHook.dll
c:\windows\System32\gameux.dll
c:\windows\system32\dhcpcsvc.DLL
.
------------------------ Andere Aktieve Processen ------------------------
.
c:\windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
c:\windows\system32\atieclxx.exe
c:\program files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
c:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
c:\program files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
c:\program files\Soluto\soluto.exe
c:\windows\system32\taskhost.exe
c:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
c:\advanced wheel mouse\wh_exec.exe
c:\program files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerTray.exe
c:\program files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TSVNCache.exe
c:\windows\system32\DllHost.exe
c:\windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
c:\program files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerEvent.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Voltooingstijd: 2011-03-03 13:51:58 - machine werd herstart
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-03-03 12:51
ComboFix2.txt 2011-03-03 09:10
ComboFix3.txt 2011-03-03 00:00
ComboFix4.txt 2010-11-13 11:35
ComboFix5.txt 2011-03-03 11:38

Pre-Run: 26.111.963.136 bytes free
Post-Run: 25.959.432.192 bytes free

- - End Of File - - B012DB993FB2C40BC5B1236699A82F5C


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

I still couldn't find dsgamemaker.exe in C:\dsgamemaker.
I think it's combofix's fault, or mine;
When i start combofix it asks me to update it because it says there is a new version available for download, i click no.
Then a new window appears with the TOS and some warnings about where not to download combofix (yes, i get all this every time)
Anyways, last time, with the script that should remove dsgamemaker from quarantine, it made a restore point, scanned and restarted my pc (i don't know if it's supposed to do that every time even if it's just something as simple as moving and renaming a file (extension))
When i logged in, combofix reappears, and my desktop background appears black again (i fixed it again) and it tells me not to start any programs while it preps a log file. Unfortunately, UAC pops up for Xfire auto updater every time on start up, so idk if that could affect combofix, but i just closed that and switched back to combofix.
--
Oh, and i just copied dsgamemaker.exe.vir from quarantine to C:\dsgamemaker and renamed it back to an .exe file, and uploaded that to virustotal since combofix doesn't seem to wanna put it back.
The results are here (1/43): http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan...21089e7d4dc3fc4fcec05d393192fe16c7-1299157670
So if combofix doesn't encrypt the quarantined files or does some other funny stuff with them, i think it's safe to say that that is the file report for dsgamemaker.exe, and it is not a virus.


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

kevinf80 said:


> Please perform this online scan: *F-Secure Online Scanner *
> Follow the directions in the F-Secure page for proper Installation.
> 
> You may receive an alert on the address bar at this point to install the ActiveX control.
> ...


Sorry but i have to laugh out loud now... hahaha lol
That was a fail you made there kevin 
You see, F-Secure is a java-based program, 
and this entire thread is about java not installing. oh, the irony, lol!
You gotta admit that is pretty funny ;D


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Most of the online scanners are Java based, yep blew my big toe off with that one, Try the following scanner:

http://quickscan.bitdefender.com/uk/

I`m responding from my mobile so dont have access to full instructions, just hit the scan button and follow the prompts, post the log it produces...


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry, bit late 



QuickScan Beta 32-bit v0.9.9.77
-------------------------------
Datum van de analyse: Thu Mar 03 20:08:59 2011
ID van de machine: 5057AF82



Geen infectie gedetecteerd.
---------------------------



Proces
------
(niet getekend) Catalyst Control Centre 4700 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
(niet getekend) Catalyst Control Centre 4224 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
(niet getekend) Mouse Start Program 2932 C:\Advanced Wheel Mouse\wh_exec.exe
(niet getekend) Winamp Agent 2452 C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe

(gecontroleerd) Acer ePower Management 3236 C:\Program Files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerTray.exe
(gecontroleerd) avast! Antivirus 3940 C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
(gecontroleerd) DNA 5184 C:\Users\MickeyXD\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe
(gecontroleerd) Google Chrome 3096 C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(gecontroleerd) Google Chrome 4276 C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(gecontroleerd) Google Chrome 4592 C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(gecontroleerd) Google Chrome 5016 C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(gecontroleerd) Google Chrome 5068 C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(gecontroleerd) Google Chrome 5488 C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(gecontroleerd) Google Chrome 5580 C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(gecontroleerd) Google Chrome 5680 C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(gecontroleerd) Google Chrome 5688 C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(gecontroleerd) Google Chrome 6960 C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(gecontroleerd) Google Chrome 7608 C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(gecontroleerd) Google Chrome 7616 C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(gecontroleerd) Google Chrome 7732 C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
(gecontroleerd) HD Audio Control Panel 2564 C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtHDVCpl.exe
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories 3476 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories\XBoxStat.exe
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft® Windows® Operating System 8056 C:\Windows\explorer.exe
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft® Windows® Operating System 1176 C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft® Windows® Operating System 1684 C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft® Windows® Operating System 6116 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft® Windows® Operating System 3908 C:\Windows\System32\wuauclt.exe
(gecontroleerd) SmpSys 5552 C:\Program Files\Packard Bell\SetUpMyPC\SmpSys.exe
(gecontroleerd) Software Manager 3552 C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe
(gecontroleerd) TortoiseSVN 3160 C:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TSVNCache.exe
(gecontroleerd) Xfire 2756 S:\Program Files\Xfire\Xfire.exe
(gecontroleerd) µTorrent 5220 S:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe


Netwerkactiviteit
-----------------
Processen Xfire.exe (2756) verbonden via de poort 25999 (Xfire) --> 208.88.178.49
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 88.221.216.145
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.100
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.100
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.136
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 92.122.212.42
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 92.122.212.81
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.138
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 74.125.226.105
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.113
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 69.63.189.39
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.149
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.101
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.102
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.101
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.102
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.102
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.101
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.101
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.101
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 74.125.8.162
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.136
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.148
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.166
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.106
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.149
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.149
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.154
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.136
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.136
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 74.125.43.118
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.139
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.101
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 92.122.212.66
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 443 (HTTP over SSL) --> 66.102.13.102
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 443 (HTTP over SSL) --> 66.102.13.132
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 4.71.209.29
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.102
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.102
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.102
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 66.102.13.102
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 68.64.47.124
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 138.108.13.10
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 69.175.21.90
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 68.64.47.124
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 68.64.47.124
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 68.64.47.124
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 68.64.47.124
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 68.64.47.124
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 208.122.31.13
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 92.122.217.176
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 68.64.47.124
Processen chrome.exe (5016) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 216.137.61.121
Processen chrome.exe (5680) verbonden via de poort 80 (HTTP) --> 213.222.193.191

Processen btdna.exe (5184) beluisterd via de poorten: 39812
Processen uTorrent.exe (5220) beluisterd via de poorten: 23471


Autorun en kritieke bestanden
-----------------------------
(niet getekend) Adobe CS5 Service Manager C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe
(niet getekend) AMD Dual-Core Optimizer C:\Program Files\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe
(niet getekend) Mouse Start Program C:\Advanced Wheel Mouse\wh_exec.exe
(niet getekend) SBSV 2010/02/19-11:02:07 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
(niet getekend) Winamp Agent C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe

(gecontroleerd) Acer ePower Management C:\Program Files\Packard Bell\Packard Bell PowerSave Solution\ePowerTrayLauncher.exe
(gecontroleerd) Adobe CS4 Service Manager C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe
(gecontroleerd) Adobe Updater Startup Utility C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe
(gecontroleerd) avast! Antivirus C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
(gecontroleerd) ELAN Smart-Pad C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe
(gecontroleerd) Google Update C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
(gecontroleerd) Launch Manager C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
(gecontroleerd) Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft® Windows® Operating System C:\Windows\system32\ssText3d.scr
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft® Windows® Operating System c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
(gecontroleerd) SSEreg C:\Program Files\Nuance\NaturallySpeaking10\Ereg\Ereg.exe
(gecontroleerd) Windows® Internet Explorer c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
(gecontroleerd) Xfire S:\Program Files\Xfire\Xfire.exe


Plug-ins van de browser
-----------------------
(niet getekend) ijji Optimizer Application C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\ijjiOptimizer.exe
(niet getekend) 3DVIA player C:\Program Files\Virtools\3D Life Player\npvirtools.dll
(niet getekend) ChannelingPluginforReactor Dynamic Link C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\ChannelingPluginforReactor.dll
(niet getekend) Google Earth Plugin C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll
(niet getekend) ijjiPCPlugin C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\ijjiPCPlugin.dll
(niet getekend) npijjiFFPlugin1 for Mozilla C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npijjiFFPlugin1.dll
(niet getekend) Screen Capture Plugin C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\alelhddbbhepgpmgidjdcjakblofbmce\2.4.9.1_0\plugins\screen_capture.dll
(niet getekend) Shockwave for Director C:\Windows\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw.dll

(gecontroleerd) AcroIEHelperShim Library c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\acroiehelpershim.dll
(gecontroleerd) Adobe Acrobat C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\plugins\nppdf32.dll
(gecontroleerd) Adobe Acrobat C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\nppdf32.dll
(gecontroleerd) Adobe Contribute CS5 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npContribute.dll
(gecontroleerd) BitDefender QuickScan  C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pdnkcidphdcakpkheohlhocaicfamjie\0.9.9.77_0\npqscan.dll
(gecontroleerd) DivX Web Player S:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Web Player\npdivx32.dll
(gecontroleerd) DNA Plug-in C:\Program Files\DNA\plugins\npbtdna.dll
(gecontroleerd) DNA Plug-in C:\Users\MickeyXD\Program Files\DNA\plugins\npbtdna.dll
(gecontroleerd) FlashGot.exe C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6n8zk8f0.default\FlashGot.exe
(gecontroleerd) Google Update C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.2.183.39\npGoogleOneClick8.dll
(gecontroleerd) Google Update C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.2.183.23\npGoogleOneClick8.dll
(gecontroleerd) ijji Auto Install Plugin for Mozilla C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npijjiautoinstallpluginff.dll
(gecontroleerd) ijjiNotify2 C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\ijjiNotify2.exe
(gecontroleerd) ijjiPreNotify C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\ijjiPreNotify2.exe
(gecontroleerd) ijjiPreStarter C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\ijjiPreStarter2.exe
(gecontroleerd) ijjiSetup Module C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\ijjiSetup1010.dll
(gecontroleerd) ijjistarter C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\ijjistarter2.exe
(gecontroleerd) InstallShield Update Service C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\dwusplay.dll
(gecontroleerd) InstallShield Update Service C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\dwusplay.exe
(gecontroleerd) Java Deployment Toolkit 6.0.170.4 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdeploytk.dll
(gecontroleerd) Java(TM) Platform SE 6 U17 c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft Office Live Plug-in for Firef C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Office Live\npOLW.dll
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft® CoReXT c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\windowslivelogin.dll
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft® CoReXT C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft® Windows Media Player Firefox C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\np-mswmp.dll
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft® Windows® Operating System C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft® Windows® Operating System C:\Windows\System32\NapiNSP.dll
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft® Windows® Operating System C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft® Windows® Operating System C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft® Windows® Operating System C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
(gecontroleerd) Microsoft® Windows® Operating System C:\Windows\System32\wshbth.dll
(gecontroleerd) Mozilla Default Plug-in C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npnul32.dll
(gecontroleerd) NPSWF32.dll C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll
(gecontroleerd) Pando Web Plugin C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Media Booster\npPandoWebPlugin.dll
(gecontroleerd) Picasa C:\Program Files\Google\Picasa3\npPicasa3.dll
(gecontroleerd) Purple Launcher C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\PLauncher.exe
(gecontroleerd) QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\plugins\npqtplugin.dll
(gecontroleerd) QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
(gecontroleerd) QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
(gecontroleerd) QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
(gecontroleerd) QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\plugins\npqtplugin5.dll
(gecontroleerd) QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll
(gecontroleerd) QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
(gecontroleerd) QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin.dll
(gecontroleerd) QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
(gecontroleerd) QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
(gecontroleerd) QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
(gecontroleerd) QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin5.dll
(gecontroleerd) QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll
(gecontroleerd) QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
(gecontroleerd) Silverlight Plug-In C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.51204.0\npctrl.dll
(gecontroleerd) Skype Toolbars c:\program files\skype\toolbars\internet explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
(gecontroleerd) Software Manager C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\isusweb.dll
(gecontroleerd) Unity Player C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\LocalLow\Unity\WebPlayer\loader\npUnity3D32.dll
(gecontroleerd) VMware Workstation C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Workstation\vsocklib.dll
(gecontroleerd) Windows Live Photo Gallery C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\PhtPkMSN.dll
(gecontroleerd) Windows Live&#153; Photo Gallery C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
(gecontroleerd) Windows Presentation Foundation c:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll
(gecontroleerd) Windows® Internet Explorer C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll
(gecontroleerd) Yahoo! Single Instance for Mail c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn\ytsingleinstance.dll
(gecontroleerd) Yahoo! Toolbar c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn\yt.dll


Ontbrekende bestanden
---------------------
Bestand niet gevonden: C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Temp\mbr.sys
--> HKLM\System\ControlSet001\services\mbr\"ImagePath"

Bestand niet gevonden: C:\Windows\System32\appmgmts.dll
--> HKLM\System\ControlSet001\services\AppMgmt\Parameters\"ServiceDll"


Analyse
-------
(niet getekend) MD5: 7098c97a60c8cddec9a3f96ebd7620af C:\Advanced Wheel Mouse\wh_exec.exe
(niet getekend) MD5: e50e33d3065d96e9d6a55982febfde66 C:\Advanced Wheel Mouse\wh_hook.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: ebc0e8c0a4dda2c32a7d5863462a321a C:\Program Files\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe
(niet getekend) MD5: 1d5a364193eed5a97803b95377ac15ee C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ADL.Foundation.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: f1c2a907a50fee1cb0f1db537be71598 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\AEM.Actions.CCAA.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 0a5f1004aaac5df301c5fbc9510d1854 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\AEM.Plugin.DPPE.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 8288664f9416340ff403f47d89f75500 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\AEM.Plugin.EEU.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 280366c48a89b0dc544fbf57dd3e10aa C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\AEM.Plugin.GD.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 965c9b65d54919335d280f97afcc7dde C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\AEM.Plugin.Hotkeys.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 474cd57c41673eb560779ce0987c84aa C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\AEM.Plugin.REG.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 1ed1291ccd5cf75e052d62b0c9d42fd8 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\AEM.Plugin.Source.Kit.Server.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 03b3ad48fabdc1c2ae0083adb4715524 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\AEM.Plugin.WinMessages.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 7c7cea675ba21f54aae9edace712b28a C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\AEM.Server.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 9deea0aae256d8527f98e3e15b1fb52d C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\AEM.Server.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: b74e825eca2d4fb29e802ac981e95ec7 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\APM.Foundation.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: ba794817deeabb107ae51c1e4cb820b2 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\APM.Server.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: ae2eb4680dbf1e81815eee7d446f1e8d C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\atiamenu.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: e68ed108324ab4ae1a406dc62e343bed C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ATICCCom.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 4279b9a07082bd53863e575a8c04d429 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ATIDEMGX.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: ee850c95ed088e8835f2425ee551296f C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\atixclib.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 74ef310fac89341ce2897b7f2c4a7b0f C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
(niet getekend) MD5: d84f2062995562d2cf22102498ef8e32 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.Implementation.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: bddd0f01d641fc043fa31d2032aaf8c2 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.CrossDisplay.Graphics.Dashboard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 28221f2ad9176f890980f6c599bc1a85 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.CustomFormats.Graphics.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 072096b46ef1026f64657297c10faa06 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DeviceCRT.Graphics.Dashboard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 822899b3ac61848ffe4b7d07af3b3500 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DeviceCRT.Graphics.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: ab82abb1e0af1187c5954eae7c8f187e C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DeviceCRT.Graphics.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: cd2e5fee2db79a3aa7d0b6377eceaed3 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DeviceCV.Graphics.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: c0cffe334bd34824cc3b4b1ca4bc99b0 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DeviceCV.Graphics.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 444377a60da6a96d0d417d4a25681942 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DeviceDFP.Graphics.Dashboard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: ad61b0f4f9fa5754c2f179d823158a11 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DeviceDFP.Graphics.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: e57417c0dadb09839e835e5208c607c1 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DeviceDFP.Graphics.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: ab71e10bb3a4bc723f20239ff4542ce5 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DeviceLCD.Graphics.Dashboard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 5a399b4010b2f277d89449cf2f923522 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DeviceLCD.Graphics.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 9ec1732b5a2281bae0804558c39ac0cb C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DeviceLCD.Graphics.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 6f72f29d6361a90003ffa1c9953a16fd C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DeviceLCD.Graphics.Wizard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 08fb197f33fb9dc20fac3f465dd04b3d C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DeviceProperty.Graphics.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 4c9a3de89603f42c147ecb34c39ff5d0 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DeviceProperty.Graphics.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 97f1935df2094f8e050cdc67cf054ce3 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DeviceTV.Graphics.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: e1b028f0a188dd058b5b375236f70ebe C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DeviceTV.Graphics.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 1cf05679a55365364061467fd7247206 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DisplaysColour2.Graphics.Dashboard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: a35679f0cc79cbc01eed970115408896 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DisplaysColour2.Graphics.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: fb717ecea538a4e852abab255fedc5eb C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DisplaysColour2.Graphics.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 2470693b9f76a5d275bc314f6d2c8aed C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DisplaysManager2.Graphics.Dashboard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 7ae7e6d25b993d87544c739caf31f48a C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DisplaysManager2.Graphics.Wizard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 555ce275cf4a909712ebad74cddc3707 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DisplaysOptions.Graphics.Dashboard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 7c5f1d93e038aa859ba96c9eaa19dbc7 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DisplaysOptions.Graphics.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 4a3608993fb0b76501132309decaebd5 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.DisplaysOptions.Graphics.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 8e2bfa3443b3c180d2cb2a6e2b55c81a C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.HotkeysHandling.Graphics.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 798ae346e6907884ac4bc6b44722eaee C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.HotkeysHandling.Graphics.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: a6d3690c16e41c21cbaa6d6360983e0d C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.InfoCentre.Graphics.Dashboard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 3d1526d0d98a0e19cfae279cdecb3fc2 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.InfoCentre.Graphics.Wizard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: a5e610c4bd203f59a7aaf9167cffc4f8 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.MMVideo.Graphics.Dashboard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 179ac532a0bd7e3b214d0a0275461682 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.MMVideo.Graphics.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: b99f7273d92b356b30edd3ec5f862155 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.MMVideo.Graphics.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 9b627615c861d8349f1f039c6d8e90c9 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.MMVideo.Graphics.Wizard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 14147f443bb3ed785b8f1871d0394654 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.PowerPlayDPPE.Graphics.Dashboard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: eeb06ad09ce22585ec2c4fb43cddf8a8 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.PowerPlayDPPE.Graphics.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: d13b8a1cb93aab3b40ed8a328e497b7e C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.PowerPlayDPPE.Graphics.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 683ff4f598a908d61bf3b09df81bf44b C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.Radeon3D.Graphics.Dashboard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: cd029c65801f674aacd36b25fb7f35ad C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.Radeon3D.Graphics.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 86c67a3f4a1e177c7e665f6c6594f2c1 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.Radeon3D.Graphics.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: c3ecb0a446bd5e4f30af0f0267e56398 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.Radeon3D.Graphics.Wizard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 2b524965d558bd724d3815228b000ae2 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Dashboard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: f07a0e3ccfd5995762fb6e2b8531f7d7 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 4a4f9fb87310da6d3f2ad90f18f20167 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 7515298730f19ed65ae50722032e71fe C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.Welcome.Graphics.Dashboard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 0e42476e95f3ec9e8259300af6319149 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.Welcome.Graphics.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 2a48f40a8458f19a229d2bb4f6225b6e C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Aspect.Welcome.Graphics.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 8c489c6728a5a31a4de290aff8e216ea C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Caste.Graphics.Dashboard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 3b28e5c354d63925dcfaf94263c76478 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Caste.Graphics.Dashboard.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: b066e4332498295d74dabfa17471afed C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Caste.Graphics.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: e9e5476d4128fe63a1deb61340d64336 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Caste.Graphics.Runtime.Shared.Private.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 920c5fa27abcf16d23fe15595884a187 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Caste.Graphics.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 5f987c338ccef230c6d0ea02f213ce45 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Caste.Graphics.Wizard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 76456b4f0611751367adcade984f242b C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Caste.Graphics.Wizard.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 4cde7f4d65799a6591c57c737128df2c C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Caste.HydraVision.Dashboard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 130e567a9fd5c3abdc0cdf6a6a5d8a76 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Caste.HydraVision.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 7f4bbfe39f1c7a83dea7e883cadb169e C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Caste.HydraVision.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 5e1854528122007d5d01f506fd6c8a27 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Caste.HydraVision.Wizard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 6b6fa352c6bc1b7007db0d2386897a47 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Component.Client.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: daeec7547b4db35ae305c06bd6126231 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Component.Client.Shared.Private.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 423a9f605336a940bb7de4eb7bec14a9 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Component.Dashboard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 4d720e25d5ee67ac7028c6fbe734f1c0 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Component.Dashboard.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: ddb290a4e7de50c94466e43123cce87e C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Component.Dashboard.Shared.Private.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 751159d90f2558cb6dc638a1fd36b0ab C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Component.Runtime.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: f88bedfa921d05789cc84c66b767c0f7 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Component.Runtime.Extension.EEU.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 678b317e04ffd48432a3188c88527580 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Component.Runtime.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 3458eb1a9e063357910a252424ea7c51 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Component.Runtime.Shared.Private.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 04a0473de86795577985c7de35ecf832 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Component.SkinFactory.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 5675cf2ff64a77b97cd2e69c7cded250 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Component.Wizard.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 56ae61728ec01cea3a3dc516621fbe36 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Component.Wizard.Shared.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 4f64c8994f39faf008e111d766058c1c C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Component.Wizard.Shared.Private.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: d0d38b3bba3eb32c946ed8946f9fbe0e C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Foundation.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: f67cc2b1b072835c3573d0acf171b8e6 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Foundation.Private.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 1480d4857de7278055e357591a2490da C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLI.Foundation.XManifest.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: d140de898ed6b6014d1a5818561678de C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\DEM.Graphics.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 2e7fab502a8615b1aab0eab35afbca3b C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\DEM.Graphics.I0706.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 40261429e4139a04d27bc9489f3ed7eb C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\DEM.Graphics.I0709.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 5c281ffe91b8639a7448fcec5754e123 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\DEM.Graphics.I0712.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 7f9a009e33940087fde0fa25d8aa5706 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\DEM.Graphics.I0804.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 0386fad4fee556be7c263dd397d30e75 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\DEM.Graphics.I0805.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: acfd0d2cd67c478673f2eab1cb4d9d79 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\DEM.Graphics.I0812.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 258c457aed786e5f6360a8472bf6c176 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\DEM.Graphics.I0906.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 9e897687058f8a8d95ce888ac6835ad7 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\DEM.Graphics.I0912.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 57f4524992fbe4629a9a949dbddece8a C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\LOG.Foundation.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: c19ad104646c95908e4a2287f09bb75e C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\LOG.Foundation.Implementation.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 5ea1171cab6ea8f41881dff33f251d4e C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Private.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 4306e1e96e06dbb162efc68873fe0aef C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\LOG.Foundation.Private.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: e7704cbf568815c1caa6e513387bd3f2 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
(niet getekend) MD5: e0c7ae73ef44d23dd08756bb6370b753 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.Foundation.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: dccf40c912a916cc205a06ed80f374b3 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.Implementation.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: e484fb4e60387cc2be58cb6ae02f93c2 C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\NEWAEM.Foundation.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: c02f5672c60b778fdbd3dec1cffc8f2e C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ResourceManagement.Foundation.Private.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 0af89452a8ce3928168f4e5b2208c68b C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max 2010\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax2010_32server.exe
(niet getekend) MD5: 27cffb1e41a2be2a25957a679bd84e10 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe
(niet getekend) MD5: f577910a133a592234ebaad3f3afa258 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
(niet getekend) MD5: 03ab788948de991cc6dd2b0f977f04ab C:\Program Files\GenArts\rlm\rlm.exe
(niet getekend) MD5: 5e947691097ba0a9aa4b8e44a4b9feb0 C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: c9c229829aa00fcb008f3a4071f207c3 C:\Program Files\ISP Monitor\ISPMonitorSrv.exe
(niet getekend) MD5: 3a8d464434bbd125226926b58fe2211d C:\Program Files\LockHunter\LHShellExt.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 5f0c367673e05df52468c74924d87825 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npijjiFFPlugin1.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: a01c9c51d73ff02fac83b462cc9ff87c C:\Program Files\NCH Software\BroadCam\broadcam.exe
(niet getekend) MD5: 07b6151824600789887c3c9899337f8e C:\Program Files\Notepad++\NppShell_01.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: da345de3b450e9e1691e7b9956d8ffc3 C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Sony Ericsson PC Suite\SupServ.exe
(niet getekend) MD5: 3e31ff7f2ea6e7bb507605c2b9081fa3 C:\Program Files\Virtools\3D Life Player\npvirtools.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 79fe6a371bc0acb0f59e31ee9e31ef4a C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
(niet getekend) MD5: a070b8c38ceb3a30cc18d1b7c433144c C:\Program Files\WinRAR\RarExt.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: ad227f006be746a054826da712e4a658 C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\9.0.597.94\gcswf32.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 5309635fa13cebfee6b0f1c873fe766d C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\alelhddbbhepgpmgidjdcjakblofbmce\2.4.9.1_0\plugins\screen_capture.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: abe43645a327bd9e8942d2034a054b06 C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.13.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 6b3569b08cf6aa9023281b09426e9ad2 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\f58ab951b57c8526430486dcf7ee38fd\mscorlib.ni.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: d689e8f39bbbb41b8f2704f85220590a C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\4be2653d1c9804d2ff6e6b66d22764e1\System.Configuration.ni.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 0e8deab79bf37617c41783c99684190e C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\fdeec42fa02f3d789c42be2e33b130eb\System.Drawing.ni.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: e84a99eae286881d9b7057ec2ab34e0b C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\6afe3a43d112ed5356d73468c5c44045\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: e3b36a0f12985014a6e796adcccb7a13 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web\ace3bede2f516f9e5bca620ad86cc063\System.Web.ni.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 1383868bf3724167026f8db984718b6d C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\f92c882fd4e7005c005e208daa04c28d\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: f55e3a708c1b6db16a64c40c3d8bfb88 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\3060dfcdecbeb8ee65077fb29b217c3d\System.Xml.ni.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 306f368dceeccd7b856814ca9adafb63 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\500ddd904b1099f95552a81b54223b7f\System.ni.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: e802baf0b20ccca90ec32d1d7d0ba05a C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\ChannelingPluginforReactor.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 9956cb0a1a1c8886a956efaa3bbd6ff0 C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\ijjiOptimizer.exe
(niet getekend) MD5: e16b129afb492be9733cae06ed8c8a03 C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\ijjiPCPlugin.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: f6f213095d33ed25c57721c19289d9cf C:\Windows\system32\aac_parser.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: 82b0b872a489541980f3334a6330399f C:\Windows\system32\ac3DX.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: ac47b55b38d626b678897f195793ecab C:\Windows\system32\Adobe\Director\np32dsw.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 84957d0ce4ff261b0081679eb9c0c006 C:\Windows\system32\AVCDX.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: 6fbaa0f8e9f6552ccefd6bcf5a2e1060 C:\Windows\system32\CoreAAC.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: 62c08c8fe06eba769e1e7bc98ae47234 C:\Windows\system32\DiracSplitter.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: 23aa53256ce05b975398b78a33474265 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SCDEMU.sys
(niet getekend) MD5: 0a07ccb72e038bc350bf9489177883d9 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SE_FILTER.sys
(niet getekend) MD5: e46fb54be8a2a395fe96633b838baafe C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tosporte.sys
(niet getekend) MD5: d185be751021bcf1e5d58566d408314a C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tosrfcom.sys
(niet getekend) MD5: f8bef2a3a77a22880bce13382d9302ce C:\Windows\system32\FLACDX.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: 8453687a045c926f0291301ebaf50370 C:\Windows\system32\flvDX.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 77ebf3e9386daa51551af429052d88d0 C:\Windows\system32\giveio.sys
(niet getekend) MD5: 875e4e0661f3a5994df9e5e3a0a4f96b C:\Windows\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
(niet getekend) MD5: a5408051b49a1bfd3c3ed889a318cc42 C:\Windows\system32\MatroskaDX.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: 4cb18f87c6bcf550ef48632935c80b5f C:\Windows\system32\MPCDx.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: 21d8f42d54598b73c2e1a9571399113b C:\Windows\system32\msfDX.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: e4b6b932b6e5ce386627ceea2a0a0f4c C:\Windows\system32\nbDX.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 48b32991b01ffa2535050d4457f4b6d3 C:\Windows\system32\RealMediaDX.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: 624293ccba93b2dd1c062894977e7dcc C:\Windows\system32\RLAPEDec.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: 39396c3c3e4fb46fb3e087d4101a30be C:\Windows\system32\RLMPCDec.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: 00817d79cc4282859e9f5685ba686469 C:\Windows\system32\RLOgg.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: d126cd64568b093e6faddadce6fd0a47 C:\Windows\system32\RLSpeexDec.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: 8bd08b7bef08cb2f576832e88c70de93 C:\Windows\system32\RLTheoraDec.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: e25ed3eca867ee19be516528650e0506 C:\Windows\system32\RLVorbisDec.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: 5d6401db90ec81b71f8e2c5c8f0fef23 C:\Windows\system32\speedfan.sys
(niet getekend) MD5: a27583a1d67dd617cc1de5e41e57ae73 C:\Windows\System32\TosBtExt.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 91e77e675f19f28a6d0bec85233397dc C:\Windows\System32\tosBtShell.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 6db323f64f10dd6a8d9159dafa97fa41 C:\Windows\system32\TTADSDecoder.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: 555c91496e3584b6fc00ca0a1ce899eb C:\Windows\system32\TTADSSplitter.ax
(niet getekend) MD5: 4928ab3a304ddf05c354de3807a4a66b C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_cbf21254470d8752\mfc80.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: 686b224b4987c22b153fbb545fee9657 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_none_cbf21254470d8752\mfc80u.dll
(niet getekend) MD5: baa3e635383278ec32a160967a53db59 S:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOSH.DLL


Geen bestand gedownload naar de server.

Analyse voltooid - communication took 1 sec
Totaal verkeer - 0.08 Mb verzonden, 1.70 Kb ontvangen
1545 bestanden en modules geanalyseerd - 90 seconden

==============================================================================

It says my pc is clean.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, if we can now assume you have a clean system we are looking for some form of conflict. The first check is to stop Windows Defender from running and try for a Java d/l again.


 Open Windows Defender.








 Click Tools, and then click General Settings.
 Under Real-Time Protection options, uncheck the "Real-time protection" check box.
Tools ---> Administrator Options ----> turn off also
 Click Save.
 Go to Start > Control Panel > Security > Windows Defender, at the bottom of the Window Defenders page uncheck under Administrator Options "use Windows Defender" and then Save.
 Try for a Java d/l again, any good??


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

Unfortunately not.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Go *Here* for Java SE 6 update 25, scroll down to the "Download" section. Accept the license agreement, select the *"Offline"* installer and save that to your Desktop.
Boot into safe mode, make sure all of your security is turned off and run the installer...


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

Nothing again...


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya MickeyXD,

I`m stumped, I feel it is safe to assume the problem is not down to malware/virii. Go *Here* and see if you can get an answer at the Java Help Center. We`ll leave the tools in place that we`ve used for now. Come back and let me know how you get on. If positive we can remove the tools and clean up. If negative we`ll have another look and see if I can shoot myself in the other foot...

Kevin..


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

I kind of thought this moment would come 
Thanks for helping so far anyways 
I'll try to post there.
-MickeyXD


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

I`m not giving up on you, I`m predominantly malware removal, software conflicts is slightly outside of my comfort zone. I believe in horses for courses, Java problem - Java help forum. Definitely come back, whatever the outcome... PM me if I dont answer 24 hours after you post back.... Fixing this problem will be a learning point for me, knowledge is a good thing... I want to know the answer just as much as you...

Kevin:up:


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

I know you aren't, kev 
I just typed that to make you say all that *insert evil laugh here*
lol this message is entirely off-topic.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, MickeyXD, no more wind ups, I`m sure this will be an easy fix for one of the software Geeks. Keep me updated...


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah, sorry about that...

http://www.java.com/en/download/support.jsp

When i look there i have a few options, one is a FAQ that does not list my problem.
2 is a form that i can fill in and basically will only be looked at when multiple people experience the problem.
3 is a live chat session (which costs money)
4 is a phone call (which costs money)

I don't plan on paying for something that should work in the first place, and i don't see anything like a forum,
so i have one last question to ask you, where should i post this issue??


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree totally, payment should not be an option. There are lots of Java specific forums, Google knows them all; you have to look for them.
Try this one http://forums.devshed.com/java-help-9/ maybe the correct one to help you.
Getting late my friend, too many whiskey`s have gone down now, I check back in tomorrow, okey dokey....


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

People are not being very helpful at other forums 
No reply at all...
Oh well... i don't blame them.
I tried something myself, when i was playing minecraft i decided to look in the task manager for javaw.exe, and it was there, i clicked open file location and it took me to C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_17\jre\bin <- That is an entire java installation folder i didn't even know about... what the heck.
The only thing missing thing is an uninstall.exe
How did JavaRa not detect this?!
I checked C:\Program Files\Java and there were two folders, jdk1.6.0_17 and jre6

This was just something i had to share with you 
Maybe this helps in some way...
-MickeyXD


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya MickeyXD,

Do you want to try and Uninstall those entries? 

Kevin


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe...
I've just found what i think is the main problem with my java install.
The registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\JavaSoft\Java Runtime Environment\1.6\JavaHome
was missing.
So i created it and googled what it does, turns out it holds the location of the jre installation folder.
I found this error because i downloaded a total conversion mod for minecraft that has it's own installer, and when i double clicked it it said the registry key was missing, now that i've created that it works perfectly fine


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Are you fixed?


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmmm...
Apparently not, i tried installing but no, it didn't work


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Before you try to carry out the installation have a look in Task manager. If there is anything related to java running, stop it...


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

There's nothing java running


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Did you say earlier in the thread that Minecraft has some form of Java within the game? If so is it possible there is a conflict?


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, Minecraft is written entirely in java, that was why i thought it was so weird that it still worked while the 
command line -java didn't.
But i don't think Minecraft is conflicting is any way, because i've had this problem before i bought minecraft.
I also better understand why minecraft worked while the other things didn't now, that is because the java environment variables were not set to the right java installation folder, and the registry key was missing, so the apps had no way of locating java, and i believe the Minecraft launcher has some other way of detecting java.
At least that's my theory


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

This might be a little offtopic, but could you provide a second opinion about this?: http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan...7ed67c0c286b82993eb08a37e53d5a8211-1299610421
It's a launcher for a game i downloaded, i kinda wanna play it but do you think those are false positives or...?
Thanks,
MickeyXD


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya MickeyXD,

Upload your file *Here* for a second opinion.

Regarding your Java issue, i`m stumped. Why dont you post in the Software/Hardware section see if one of the Tech guys has an answer...

Kevin


----------



## MickeyXD (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you, i'll post there.
As for the threat expert scanner, when i try to upload the file it says 'The submitted file is not detected.'
Tried multiple times, same thing.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Try Jotti......

1. Click *HERE* to get to Jotti's site.

2. At the top of the Jotti window, use the *Browse* button to locate the following file on your system:

*Filepath*

3. Once you have located the file, click *SUBMIT* and the content of the file will be uploaded by the site and analysed.

4. You`ll get an analysis log....


----------

